# Chris Benoit Murder/Suicide--Steroids found in his Body



## Biohazard (Jun 25, 2007)

Here

Man that sucks. He had a kid and wife too. 

Rest in perfect peace Chris Benoit and his family.

Posted by SGL (I think)


> ...just a question for the OP:
> 
> Why would you hope Benoit rests in peace if he's a murderer? Shouldn't he... I dunno, rot in hell for killing his wife and son? Even if it's steroids, shouldn't any rational adult know that drugs have effects beyond the intial positive?



Apparently, the this thread was made before details were released. I still don't hate Chris Benoit to an extreme extent, I'm just a little dissapointed how this came out. He seemed like a good man, and I still don't understand why he would do this.

So quit arguing with each other, flaming the people who think Benoit still didn't do it, it wasn't his fault, and let it be. People have their opinions, and you should respect that.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 25, 2007)

Who murdered them?


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know, it was recently reported. I guess they're still investigating. I don't even know if it's murder.


----------



## Takuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Dam that sucks, i stopped watching wrestling abour 6-7 year ago but i still remember this guy, shame about what happened


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh come on him and his family dead its got to be either 

-someone in the house went mental killing the family then taking their life

-someone comes in and kills them 

-or there was a gas leak or some crap like that 


let the conspiracies flow


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn...

What makes it so horrible is that they were killed. Who could do this? I hope justice is done. That's just terrible  

My heart goes out to the rest of the Benoit's reletives and friends. I wonder how Rey's taking it...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 25, 2007)

that sucks. this made my day worse
but thanks for the info.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

Actually something that isn't fake McMahon's death. Oh well, c'est la vie. At least he'll be hanging out with Owen Hart (R.I.P) and Eddie Guerrero (R.I.P.) now.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

That really sucks to hear. He was a really good character on the show when I used to watch wrestling. I heard that right there is a whodunit Vince McMahon murder mystery going on. How are the going to report a real death when the they have a fake death in their stories? I hope they don't do anything cheesy.


----------



## hazashi (Jun 25, 2007)

:| fuck I cant believe this


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jun 25, 2007)

This is pretty depressing, I actually met the man and talked to him a few times.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> That really sucks to hear. He was a really good character on the show when I used to watch wrestling. I heard that right there is a whodunit Vince McMahon murder mystery going on. How are the going to report a real death when the they have a fake death in their stories? I hope they don't do anything cheesy.



Yeah. I'm guessing Vince is going to show up and just forget as it never happened. 3 hour Raw special for Benoit tonight.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

15 more minutes before RAW. Lets see how they handle this. It better with class.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 25, 2007)

This is so sad, Benoit was an awesome wrestler. RIP Chris


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jun 25, 2007)

So this is for sure for real?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2007)

He was one of my favorites when I watched wrestling.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

God...how many people have died this year? All the kickass people too.

Benoit was one of the few people who had talent that they were still pushing too.

R.I.P.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow.... this sucks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, at least they dropped that horrible storyline gimmick of Vince being dead...

Still, for something as bad as this actually occuring... :/


----------



## The Internet (Jun 25, 2007)

RIP Chris and his family.

Before I stopped watching, Chris was one of my favorite wrestlers, and well, god damn it he was a fucking badass. He wasn't apart of any bullshit attitude or any real story, he was a god damn badass, regardless of story, and he was a good wrestler.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2007)

bebopbountyhead said:


> So this is for sure for real?



Sadly, yes... They closed down the arena and everything to do a show in his memory. It's on right now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is this for real? I'm really having a hard time believing this, especially with the whole Vince shit. Also he was mad close with Eddie and was crying out a river in the dedication episode they had for him.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2007)

This Fuckin Sucks R.I.P. Chris Benoit


----------



## pancake (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG WTF !!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHIT


----------



## The Internet (Jun 25, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Is this for real?



Yes....god damn it people. He, his wife, and son, were all found dead.

It's really heart breaking, regardless what some of you think of wrestling...it's just sad. It's not any bullshit WWE story, he fucking died. And it's really sad, and I hope, if he was murdered, they find the person behind it and really tear him or her a new one.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2007)

This really sucks   Benoit was one of the top guys with inring talent and helping behind the scenes coaching the youngens to become as good as they can be.  He was one of my all time faves (behind bret hart),  so far so good with RAW treating him right.  I guess we will have to see how the WWE handle it over the next few weeks i hope they don't over do it like with Eddies death cause that would make them lose any respect they still have and that is very low already.

Now that wrestlemania image with him and eddie will have more meaning to it


----------



## pancake (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris Benoit was an awesome wrestler, why is it that all the kick ass ones are passing away?! >< Damn this sucks.


----------



## drache (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, I remember watching him when I was younger; was always impressed by his wrestling ability and sheer tenocity.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 25, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Is this for real? I'm really having a hard time believing this, especially with the whole Vince shit. Also he was mad close with Eddie and was crying out a river in the dedication episode they had for him.



his whole family was found dead at his home. not only chris but his wife and his child. this is definately realy man. it's very very sad. there's nothing else that's been released but i assume some sort of fowl play happened. it's very very sad, i grew up watching chris benoit. he was such a great wrestler.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh i heard it was Food Poisoning so if it is then ill sue the resterant


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 25, 2007)

man thats messed up that made me sad now 

he was a great wrestler and will be greatly missed


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow his family as well this is terrible. 
RIP Chris Benoit great wrestler.


----------



## pancake (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, he was a wonderful wrestler, I can't believe this is even real. So sad, his family and himself dead.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 25, 2007)

No seriously, what the fuck?

Eddie and now Chris? Two fucking great wrestlers I grew up with, and they were both really good friends of each other. I even think they both came over to the WWE together.

Man, this just really hurts. I met him a few times, and he was a fucking great guy. It really tears you up.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2007)

well anyway so much for getting Chris Benoit autograph...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 25, 2007)

spike_uchiha said:


> well anyway so much for getting Chris Benoit autograph...



listen man, enough with these little pointless pokes of fun. i'm tired of it. if you don't care then leave, but if you do have enough respect not to poke fun of the situation. 

instead of mourning this loss, let's celebrate his life. when he and eddie won the wwe and world championship at wrestlemania it was a great sight.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 25, 2007)

Well that sux


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats horrible news. I grew up watching this mans matches with some of the greatest wrestlers ever. RIP Chris Benoit.


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

he was one of my favorite wrestlers anyway RIP


----------



## pancake (Jun 25, 2007)

It was wonderful when Eddie and Chris got together in Wrestlemania and won titles. 

Damn, It's just still sad.

But let's cheer, he was at least successful in his life, he had great friends and great fans.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh, that is truly sad news hearing that he and his family died.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 25, 2007)

the tribute has started here so i'm going to watch it. vince looks so terrible, he looks literally like shit. he must have taken this news hard as we all have.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn, i often used him on various Wrestling Games.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 25, 2007)

What channel is the tribute suppose to air on? I haven't watched wrestling in years, but he one of my and my older brother's favorites when we did. I'm on the west coast, so it might not be playing yet. It really fucking sucks that he died.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 25, 2007)

it's on tsn at 9 eastern if you're eastern.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 25, 2007)

it is on the usa network but i live in the united states so it might be different for you


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jun 25, 2007)

This is sad  He used to rape faces and walk out simple as that. 

Rest In Peace


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 25, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Chris and family. This is just utterly unbelievable.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Jun 25, 2007)

My question is Who and Why? The way some people can take the lives of others is appalling.


----------



## Cyan_Husky (Jun 25, 2007)

midnight joker said:


> the tribute has started here so i'm going to watch it. vince looks so terrible, he looks literally like shit. he must have taken this news hard as we all have.



He's probably more like "Oh crap, I'm going to have to drop my death storyline! I'm going to lose money on this!"

Man, it really does suck. Chris was the man. He was the Chuck Norris of wrestling.


----------



## Homura (Jun 25, 2007)

R.I.P Chris Benoit and family. We'll miss you dearly.


----------



## Blix (Jun 25, 2007)

I feel so sorry for his family. That really does suck though.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, watching Edge...he was really broken up by this as well


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 25, 2007)

words cannot describe the pain and confusion in my heart....


_a few more bodies for the body toll. may good rest these poor souls​_


----------



## The Internet (Jun 25, 2007)

I actually got teary-eyed of the shot of Guerroro and Benoit at Westlemania XX...

Two guys that really touched alot of people, and both are gone. It's really hard to believe.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, this is insane! RIP Chris. I know you will be putting all those other angels in the crippler crossface up there.

Peace goes out to the fans and relatives of Chris.


----------



## Cair (Jun 25, 2007)

God damn, McMahon, now Chris? 

He was one of my favorite wrestlers. 

R.I.P Chris.


----------



## Cyan_Husky (Jun 25, 2007)

McMahon isn't dead, it was a stupid storyline... It's over now.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 25, 2007)

condolence...


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

> God damn, McMahon, now Chris?



That was just a stupid storyline. I wonder how they'll drop the storyline though...


----------



## The Captain (Jun 25, 2007)

RIP Chris...you'll live on forever in our hearts...*salutes*

No more Crossface's...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

Eeeee.....the death of Benoit's family appears to be a murder/suicide.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 25, 2007)

> The Associated Press, citing a statement made by Detective Bo Turner to Georgia television station WAGA, is reporting that investigators in the Chris Benoit case "believe Benoit killed his wife and son over the weekend, and then himself sometime Monday." The bodies of the family were found in three different rooms.



I refuse to believe this.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

WTF?!??!?! I can not believe that of all people he would do such a thing!


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 25, 2007)

Not only himself but family too, too tragic for the world of wrestling.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jun 25, 2007)

When I saw the "WWE wrestler Chris Benoit..." part of the title in the main menu, I just thought he'd broken the law in some way or another. But this is truly sad. I just hope they can find out what happened to give their relatives some peace of mind, and I wish the rest of the extended family nothing but the best.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 25, 2007)

First Eddie. Now Chris?!? FUCK MAN!


----------



## ymcauloser (Jun 25, 2007)

R.I.P. to Chris Beniot, you will be missed in the wrestling world


----------



## Saito (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris Benoit.....we will always miss you


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2007)

According to WWE.com they have confirmed it was double murder suicide O_O


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 25, 2007)

Aww man, if Chris killed his family, I don't know what to respect. But I refuse to believe it, i really hope he didn't.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 26, 2007)

Nemesis said:


> According to WWE.com they have confirmed it was double murder suicide O_O



Know that is just plan sad!


----------



## Deviate (Jun 26, 2007)

What the fuck? Why would he do this? Did he kill his wife during an argument? Did his son come to his mother aid and get killed? I can't believe this...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2007)

I refuse to believe the Crippler would do this. It had to be Nacy. Chris loved his kids and the only way I will believe he killed them is steroid use. Hopefully we get the true reason soon.

R.I.P. Chris Benoit, one of the greatest wrestlers of all time


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 26, 2007)

we must accecpt the truth


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn, since they did a tribute to him, and now people are going to see him as a shameful murderer, I don't know how they're going to take the words back. I still can't believe this. Wikipedia also confirms it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 26, 2007)

Unbelievable. Not even the pure coffee I'm running on despite fatigue can filter me from being completely stunned. I always liked Chris Benoit, and I always watched him. I've been watching him ever since his days from WCW, all the way to now. And how he actually went out was the most stunning thing of all. A double-murder and a suicide? That's insane. This is all hard to register. It's horrible. And doubly moreso when you consider that he didn't even outlive Eddie Guerrero by that long.


----------



## pancake (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG...

That..

wow..

I have no comment on what they say,

Just wow..


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jun 26, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> Damn, since they did a tribute to him, and now people are going to see him as a shameful murderer, I don't know how they're going to take the words back. I still can't believe this. Wikipedia also confirms it.



Wikipedia can't confirm anything, because I can go in there and put whatever I want it to say. But, yea.. I really don't believe this story, there's no way it could be true.


----------



## ymcauloser (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont believe he killed his wife and son, he was all about respect and was very respected among fans, including me. Until its confirmed, I'm not going to believe this for a second.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Eeeee.....the death of Benoit's family appears to be a murder/suicide.



I won't believe Benoit is the kind of person that could kill his own son. There must be more...much more. Maybe a scene of him finding them dead and MAYBE not being able to cope with it..but HIM MURDER HIS SON? That's too outrageous.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

Man I really do hope it is a setup. It could also be he was under the influence of drugs/alcohol.


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jun 26, 2007)

Well guys keep in mind.. most sources say they were both murdered and Benoit committed suicide, they do not say that Benoit murdered both of them then committed suicide.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

But really, what are the chances. They said the police didn't bother looking outside the house since all the murder weapons and stuff were found at the scene with the bodies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2007)

I refuse believe Benoit killed his wife and son, until there is proof and it's confirmed.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 26, 2007)

Everything right now is speculation. Only time will tell what really happened. Either way, it doesn't change the fact that Chris Benoit along with his wife and 7-year-old son are dead. R.I.P. Benoit.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2007)

That is one hard pill to swallow. I just can't believe he would kill his family like that. I watched him back when the WCW was still around up until a few years ago.

This is tragic regardless of how it happened.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

If we had to put a number for each man in the WWE roster as to the likelyness they would do this, Benoit would be in the last 2-3. He would NEVER do that. NEVER.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 26, 2007)

Horrible what happened to him and his family. He was one of my favorite wrestlers too. 

I really don't see him as the type to take his own life and his family's life at that.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

I would be DAMNED if Benoit is the murderer. It would cause me to completely lose faith in anything shown on the camera (not that I'm not close to it as of now). It is truly tragic but because of this situation at hand, I will keep my condolences until details are given. I will never give condolences to a murderer, which _may_ very well be one of the three family members, unfortunately.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

It's complete bullshit. Unless I see every single piece of evidence that makes this 100% fact, I'll call it bullshit.

The man loved his family more than anything else in his life, he would gladly take 1k deaths to advert harm to his wife or kids.

He would NOT, hear me, NOT, in ANY WAY, cause harm to his kids.

On top of that, he would never kill himself. He worked way to hard to get to where he is right now. He's easily one of the greatest wrestlers in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Ember* (Jun 26, 2007)

That's terrible, he was one of my favourites, dammit, who ever killed him will pay, R.I.P Benoit


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> It's complete bullshit. Unless I see every single piece of evidence that makes this 100% fact, I'll call it bullshit.
> 
> The man loved his family more than anything else in his life, he would gladly take 1k deaths to advert harm to his wife or kids.
> 
> ...



Passionate you are, but it doesn't mean that Benoit or his family members are out of the question just yet. I would certainly hope that NONE of them end up being convicted, not just Chris Benoit and file the "double murder suicide" as a  preconceived notion.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 26, 2007)

I made a user bar to show support


discussion thread


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 26, 2007)

terrible news, he was one of my favorites to watch...just hope we can know soon what happened...


----------



## Kurama (Jun 26, 2007)

...
F*ck.
Damn.  Rey must be devastated.
I too refuse to believe Benoit would do such a thing. It must be a setup. Shit, I was 100% sure he was being set up to become ECW champ. No way in hell would he end his own life when things are starting to look up again. Damn.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 26, 2007)

Nothing is certain yet. Investigators right now are treating it as a possible murder-suicide. That doesn't necessarily mean that that's what happened. We'll just have to wait until they release more info.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

wwe released another statement saying it was indeed a double murder suicide and it's hard to say but chris is most likely the one to do it. nothing is certain but this is the "likely" scenario. it's very very sad and this whole thing is a tragedy.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 26, 2007)

If Chris did indeed commit this tragedy, it could prolly damage his reputation.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, this is fucking crazy. I would never, not even in my wildest dreams, consider Chris the kind of person to do something like this. He would had to have been in a state of temporary insanity. I'm guessing it'd be steroid, drug, or alcohol induced. Hopefully, new evidence will come in that disproves the current accusations.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

they're doing an autopsy whose results should come up tomorrow some time and they're doing toxicology tests to see if poisoning or whatever was involved. they should know more about how and when and who did it.


----------



## Ember* (Jun 26, 2007)

midnight joker said:


> they're doing an autopsy whose results should come up tomorrow some time and they're doing toxicology tests to see if poisoning or whatever was involved. they should know more about how and when and who did it.



I see, that will be great, now we can get some answers here


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

Ember* said:


> I see, that will be great, now we can get some answers here



toxicology wont be available for a little while, but autopsy should provide the answers we're all looking for. this is indeed a dark day for wrestling. i feel horrible now, i don't know what to think. chris most definately does not seem like the type of man who would commit this and by the way his peers talked about him he seemed like a very good father and husband.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't watched WWE in about a year, but this news had hit me pretty hard. Benoit was one of my favorites in a wrestling federation that's quickly heading into the crapper (or from the sounds of the McMahon death angle, it IS in the crapper). Just the news that he was dead was probably enough to have me depressed about it for the whole day, but now my mind is just completely not comprehending the whole murder/suicide thing.

I don't WANT to believe it, but unfortunately it looks like the most likely outcome right now.


----------



## Athena Citra (Jun 26, 2007)

Yo, that sucks. Bad. He was one of my favorite guys, and not only do I not like him anymore for what he did, but he's dead. Man... I hope he really didn't do it.


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with spectre.  I will probably never believe that Benoit would have done something like this.  Also, allota you people are talking about renouncing his name if he did kill his family.  I don't believe that murder of another human being is a good thing, but we musn't forget what he meant to us as a persona.  Whether he did it or not I loved watching him wrestle.  He was an honest, hard-working man and sometimes life has too many pressures for anyone to handle.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Jun 26, 2007)

Craaaaap. It's looking more and more like Benoit is the cause of the murder/suicide. 





> According to lead investigator Lt. Tommy Pope, of the Fayette County Sheriff’s Department, in Fayetteville, Ga., the deaths of WWE Superstar Chris Benoit, wife Nancy and son Daniel were the result of a double murder-suicide, WWE.com has learned.
> 
> Benoit failed to appear both at Saturday’s live event in Beaumont, Tx., and WWE’s Vengeance: Night of Champions in Houston Sunday night, after informing WWE of a family emergency. Several curious text messages sent by Benoit early Sunday morning prompted concerned friends to alert Richard Hering, VP of Government Relations for WWE, Inc. Hering, in turn, spoke with Fayette County sheriffs Monday, and requested that they respond to the Benoit residence to check on him and his family.
> 
> ...



Note how WWE.com also took down a lot of the videos of wrestlers paying their respects. Dammit, Benoit was one hell of a wrestler, but on the other hand if this is all true he killed a seven year old kid. That's inexcusable.


----------



## Neco (Jun 26, 2007)

What kind of coward kills his family.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

I want to see the god damn evidence behind this. Until then, they can fuck off.


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember Chris Benoit when I still used to watch wrestling. I even had a game on, I think it was PlayStation, or something and his special move was a head butt off the top turn buckle. Oh man that brings back some memories. Or wait.. did he have a submission? Fuck the memories. I can't even remember them. Anyway..

R.I.P.


----------



## Homura (Jun 26, 2007)

Knowing that it's a double murder suicide really killed the moment...now I'm regretting to even have mourned his death. I don't watch wrestling anymore, but after watching the tribute special, you wouldn't suspect Benoit to do such a thing in the first place.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

> My second cousin is an officer with GBI (Georgia Bureau of Investigations) and what he's heard in his circle is that Chris Benoit's wife killed their son Daniel, called Chris and told him to rush home because of an emergency which is why he missed last Sunday's Vengeance PPV. Upon arriving home Benoit killed his wife in a rage for the death of his son and then killed himself Monday morning. His wife's body was found in the master bedroom, strangled with the cord from an alarm clock. The son's body was found in his room apparently suffocated with a garbage bag. Chris then wrote a suicide note explaining what had happened, apologized to his family, his other children (from a separate relationship), and his fans. He then fashioned a slip-knot noose from from rope taken from the garage and hung himself from the banister in the foyer of his suburban Atlanta home.



Got this from the other thread in the sports section, don't know why there is two threads, For the people who are in this section, which is more obvious since it's at the top of the page, this a rumor of what happened. It's better to hear then Benoit killing his son and wife for no unexplained reason. Take note: It's a RUMOR. Discuss.


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 26, 2007)

what, Benoit a murdered his family!!?? o_O

I dont wanna believe that! 

please let me mourn his death like i did with Eddie's!!


----------



## Yondaime the Hokage (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, I remeber that guy. He was alright. Never got too much respect. The other day i turned on WWE and saw they were doing some fake thing fro vince mcmanns death because they want people to feel bad since they give him no respect, i mean, its mostly acting. Now a real wrestler trns up dead. WWE must feel shit.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 26, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> My second cousin is an officer with GBI (Georgia Bureau of Investigations) and what he's heard in his circle is that Chris Benoit's wife killed their son Daniel, called Chris and told him to rush home because of an emergency which is why he missed last Sunday's Vengeance PPV. Upon arriving home Benoit killed his wife in a rage for the death of his son and then killed himself Monday morning. His wife's body was found in the master bedroom, strangled with the cord from an alarm clock. The son's body was found in his room apparently suffocated with a garbage bag. Chris then wrote a suicide note explaining what had happened, apologized to his family, his other children (from a separate relationship), and his fans. He then fashioned a slip-knot noose from from rope taken from the garage and hung himself from the banister in the foyer of his suburban Atlanta home.
> 
> Got this from the other thread in the sports section, don't know why there is two threads, For the people who are in this section, which is more obvious since it's at the top of the page, this a rumor of what happened. It's better to hear then Benoit killing his son and wife for no unexplained reason. Take note: It's a RUMOR. Discuss.



So now we got:

-Benoit kills wife and son, then commits suicide.
-Benoit's wife kills son. Benoit kills wife over it then commits suicide.

Well. I don't know. I personally really liked him since his days fighting The Rock for the title, and he looked honest, but then hey.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 26, 2007)

Yondaime the Hokage said:


> He was alright. Never got too much respect.



He did get a lot of respect. He's one of the veterans, man.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

But if the wife killed son story is true, why? I rather have Benoit avenge his son then some pointless unanswered homicide. We'll just have to wait and see for the truth.


----------



## Homura (Jun 26, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> My second cousin is an officer with GBI (Georgia Bureau of Investigations) and what he's heard in his circle is that Chris Benoit's wife killed their son Daniel, called Chris and told him to rush home because of an emergency which is why he missed last Sunday's Vengeance PPV. Upon arriving home Benoit killed his wife in a rage for the death of his son and then killed himself Monday morning. His wife's body was found in the master bedroom, strangled with the cord from an alarm clock. The son's body was found in his room apparently suffocated with a garbage bag. Chris then wrote a suicide note explaining what had happened, apologized to his family, his other children (from a separate relationship), and his fans. He then fashioned a slip-knot noose from from rope taken from the garage and hung himself from the banister in the foyer of his suburban Atlanta home.
> 
> 
> Got this from the other thread in the sports section, don't know why there is two threads, For the people who are in this section, which is more obvious since it's at the top of the page, this a rumor of what happened. It's better to hear then Benoit killing his son and wife for no unexplained reason. Take note: It's a RUMOR. Discuss.



Now this really sounds plausable and even though I don't like to admit it, I would hope that this was the case. Cause eveyone who thought of him as a friend and/or a hero would be in utter shock and heart break to hear that Benoit would do such a thing. And I really don't think he was responsible for all this in the first place. After the thing's I've been hearing about him I really doubt that he was responsible for any of this and didn't do anything suspicious or crazy that would question his sanity, since I heard he was supposed to have won the ECW championship so there's also nothing you can say that he was suffering from any sort of depression either.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 26, 2007)

Shit, Christ Benoit was one of my favourite wrestlers.  

I didn't have time to read the article yet, so I will go through it when I get home. The news just reached me when I woke up today...


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, if his wife killed his son, I understand why he snapped. I'd probably go into a murderous rage too. This is better than what we had previously, but it's still fucked up. I wouldn't like either to be true to be honest. Confronted with such a situation, most people wouldn't act normally or in a sane fashion. I would expect Chris to turn his wife in instead of taking justice into his own hands; although, even the kindest people can do the unexpected when their loved ones are harmed. Oh well, this is all speculation anyway.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone posted this on another forum and I have to agree if this is the case.




> "I dont know if the murder-suicide is true but if it is screw this guy...he deserves no honoring by fans or the WWE. Scumbag city man..."




also this was posted atbou 9:30 PM 

best ava ever


----------



## gabha (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, and his family too, this is unprecedented in the wrestling world.


----------



## badakbusuk (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris Benoit was one of my favorite wrestlers in WWE
I think he and his family died from breathing some poisonous gas or Chris Benoit went berserk .. just my assumption though but I dont think Chris Benoit would kill his own family.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

until there's legit evidence proving why and how chris benoit killed his own wife and kid it's all complete bullshit. the only other possible way for him to go on a double murder/suicide.

he brings his kid to wrestlemania every year when he's fighting. I can't process him being a killer or a cheater (outside of using weapons).

there has got to be some plot that the cops missed....there just has too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 26, 2007)

^ I assume you are a huge fan? No offense do not let fanboyish/girlism cloud your mind.

Bringing his kid to wrestlemania every year when he's fighting is really not enough to judge a person fully. He could of had a bad expereince with his wife or he was on steroids and could have mood swings. 

Or his wife killed the child and he child the wife for killing the child then killing himself a day later. 


Either way you look at it, he killed someone and honestly in my book killing someone is wrong no matter how you look at it. 


I know hes a good fighter and all that but we do know for sure it is a Double murder-suicide that much is fact.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 26, 2007)

Man...I didn't hear about this until RAW came on last night. When I saw Vince McMahon I knew it had to be true. I went to check news sites like msn,cnn, and even did some google and yahoo searches and even checked the news channels and found very little or no mention of his death. I find it funny that the moment something happens with Paris it's everywhere, but something like this gets no mention.

I really liked Benoit, he wasn't my fav. but he was one of the 'real' wrestlers I respected. I just don't get it. I heard he was gonna get the ECW championship on Sunday. Why would he kill himself and his family? I also read he sent the WWE  text messages before which made them send the police to his house to check on him where they found them dead. 

I don't know if he did kill his family but I'm hoping not (even though the evidence reported thus far is in favor of it being done by one of them). I guess this is gonna be a big lesson to not judge people by how they appear or how we would view them as being happy. I thought the guy was at a high point in his career, and from what I heard from the other WWE wrestlers he was a good person who loved his family. I guess it's true that just because we view people as being happy, rich,successful and having a lot to live for on the outside, they could be just as miserable as everyone else on the inside. They probably even have it harder because they're always in the spotlights and have to keep living up to the fans expectations of them.

I respect what Benoit did as a wrestler and for the wrestling profession. For that I thank him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember him winning the old WCW belt before leaving that company and him winning the World Heavyweight title at WMXX with his wife, two sons and his deceased friend Eddie Guerrero with him after the match. This is a sad day in the wrestling world. Chris Benoit was a fantastic technical wrestler. 

Seriously
P.S. Bring back The Rabid Wolverine, his wife and son, and Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 26, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> Link removed
> 
> Man that sucks. He had a kid and wife too.
> 
> Rest in perfect peace Chris Benoit and his family.



If that's true, then that's fucking depressing.  


The "Canadian Crippler" Chris Benoit was supposed to win the ECW World Heavy Weight Championship last night at Vengeance. I had wondered last night why it was Johnny Nitro who won the Title and why Benoit wasn't there. 

Benoit ranks up there with one of my favorite pro wrestlers of all time. He may not have had the mic skills but the matches he performed in the ring were perfect.

I always liked the Rabid Wolverine.


R.I.P. Rabid Wolverine


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2007)

I Say That Double Murder- Suicide Story is Complete BULL SHIT


----------



## deathgod (Jun 26, 2007)

spike_uchiha said:


> I Say That Double Murder- Suicide Story is Complete BULL SHIT



That's what I was hoping too, but from reports it's almost a guarantee he killed them all.

I'm just wondering what could have driven him to do something like that at a seemingly great time for him, with him suppose to become a champion again.

I never even realised who his wife was until I looked her up.

I'm betting there's gonna be a lot more psych evaluations happening now in the wrestling world.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2007)

I Think Someone Framed him


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2007)

^I Got this from Even Tevez

^And I Made this one


----------



## Juubi (Jun 26, 2007)

Rest in peace, Chris Benoit.
We love you, man.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

First Eddie Guerrero, now chris benoit...*sigh* all my favorite wrestlers are dying off.


----------



## shinzu21 (Jun 26, 2007)

dude man this freakin sucks 
first eddie and now chris wth is wrong with the world?
2 of the greatest wrestlers r gone 
and i have 1 last question y?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2007)

Its Wrestlers Die Year thats why


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know much about wrestling or Chris Benoit, but just because he killed his family and suicided it doesn't mean you should just forget everything about his previous life up until the last 3 days of it. 

Of course he might have been a total scumbag in disguise for all his life, but I already told you, I know nothing about him.


----------



## shinzu21 (Jun 26, 2007)

spike_uchiha said:


> Its Wrestlers Die Year thats why



its not really wrestlers die year cause only 2 wrestlers died this year 
1 is a old wrestler and the other is chris


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 26, 2007)

wikipedia says he murdered them and commited suicide


----------



## King Speed (Jun 26, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> I don't know much about wrestling or Chris Benoit, but just because he killed his family and suicided it doesn't mean you should just forget everything about his previous life up until the last 3 days of it.
> 
> Of course he might have been a total scumbag in disguise for all his life, but I already told you, I know nothing about him.



Well that would be sort of a double standard wouldn't it. If this guy did kill his whole family, the he's a scumbag... sorry wrestling fans. But that would be the truth. If any other person did this, every one would be calling them scumbags and tash etc. So why does this guy get special treatment?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2007)

Mike Awesome, Sherri Martel, Big Cat Ernie Ladd, Arnold Skaaland, Bam Bam Bigelow, Chris Benoit And the list goes on and on and on


----------



## shinzu21 (Jun 26, 2007)

no he couldn have killed them cause on usa today they said it was a homicide so he couldnt have killed his familly


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 26, 2007)

King Speed said:


> Well that would be sort of a double standard wouldn't it. If this guy did kill his whole family, the he's a scumbag... sorry wrestling fans. But that would be the truth. If any other person did this, every one would be calling them scumbags and tash etc. So why does this guy get special treatment?



He's not, I don't even know the guy. He might be the worst scumbag ever to live. 

I'm just presenting a *point of view* that it is possible for a person to live his whole life as a great person, then snap out in the last 3 days and double-murder-suicide. But that doesn't invalidate his whole life up to that point.  I think it would be unfair for people just to write him off as a scumbag then and there.

EDIT: Of course I see your point now. I wouldn't have bothered saying all this if it was a random killing. However seeing the respect he has from people in this thread, I just thought I'd give an opinion on the matter. 




shinzu21 said:


> no he couldn have killed them cause on usa today they said it was a homicide so he couldnt have killed his familly



Homicide doesn't mean that his homies did it, you know ....


----------



## King Speed (Jun 26, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> He's not, I don't even know the guy. He might be the worst scumbag ever to live.
> 
> I'm just presenting a *point of view* that it is possible for a person to live his whole life as a great person, then snap out in the last 3 days and double-murder-suicide. But that doesn't invalidate his whole life up to that point.  I think it would be unfair for people just to write him off as a scumbag then and there.



But what i'm saying is that any regular person, who did the same exact thing, would go down in the history books as a scumbag, but this guys being looked at differently *only* because he was a wrestler.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 26, 2007)

King Speed said:


> But what i'm saying is that any regular person, who did the same exact thing, would go down in the history books as a scumbag, but this guys being looked at differently *only* because he was a wrestler.



I understand where you're coming from with this, however try to see my point too.

I'm not defending the guy, he could be a fucking psycho for all I know.  Hell I'm not even talking about him. Let's say Chris Benoit was a fucking psycho and get over with it so we can discuss it properly? I'm talking about murder in general.

I'm just saying that murder doesn't automatically invalidate everything you did in your life and turn you into a scumbag completely and utterly IF YOU WERE A GOOD PERSON TO BEGIN WITH.

Anyway I agree that this thread is not the proper place to discuss this, since this thread is about Chris Benoit, while what I'm saying is not.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> He's not, I don't even know the guy. He might be the worst scumbag ever to live.
> 
> I'm just presenting a *point of view* that it is possible for a person to live his whole life as a great person, then snap out in the last 3 days and double-murder-suicide. But that doesn't invalidate his whole life up to that point.  I think it would be unfair for people just to write him off as a scumbag then and there.



Even I, a huuuuuuge Chris Benoit fan to the point where I will only watch his matches out of the entire 2 hours of Smackdown/RAW, would be willing to "invalidate" his life if he is really the murderer. I certainly hope he, or any of his family members, isn't, don't get me wrong. 

The problem is that because none (or at least almost none) of us do not know him personally, it would be hard to say that he was a great person _behind the camera_. He is a great wrestler. He is a great entertainer. Both would still stand even if he's the murderer. Now, the true question becomes whether he was a great person or not even before this tragic event happened; beyond the camera and what the media portrays. 

To summarize, it would be fair. I cannot think of any excuse for a murderer of an entire family to be forgiven regardless of their feats. Again, not saying I'm supportive of the Benoit-double-murder-suicide scenerio.



> I'm just saying that murder doesn't automatically invalidate everything you did in your life and turn you into a scumbag completely and utterly IF YOU WERE A GOOD PERSON TO BEGIN WITH.



Everything he did was in front of the camera for a lot of us. I highly doubt any of us have the exact evidence to prove he's a good man or bad man in terms of behind the scene. Again, he's a great entertainer and wrestler. I respected him for entertaining me every week.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait Bam Bam is dead? Man I never knew that.

About Chris Benoit's actions. I'm hoping that he was on some meds or something that totally fucked up his mind causing him to go insane or something. But i'm also not oblivious to the fact that some people aren't what they seem to be. I think the majority of people that are giving him their sympathy are giving it to Chris Benoit the wrestler.

I'm reserving my judgement until I know more about what actually happened.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 26, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> To summarize, it would be fair. I cannot think of any excuse for a murderer of an entire family to be forgiven regardless of their feats. Again, not saying I'm supportive of the Benoit-double-murder-suicide scenerio.



*DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT CHRIS, I'M TALKING ABOUT SOME PEOPLE's VIEW ON MURDER AND JUSTICE THAT I DISAGREE WITH*


The world must look really simple from your eyes. 

That's why there are judges out there and a legal system (no matter how much you think it sucks, I don't think your opinion is better), and while it might be really easy to have an absolute "black and white" stance on everything, and it might also give the illusion of absolute "justice" I don't think it's really a honest way to deal with life.


A person can be a saint his whole life, and _something_ might happen and cause him to snap and kill his family and commit suicide. 

That does not make him a scumbag.

That makes him a a person who was a decent guy right up to the point where he killed his family and commit suicide.

Does that translate to scumbag? No. Does it translate to a good guy? No. Is there a single word that can describe that person? No I don't think so.

Just because you want to categorize and have an opinion on people *you never knew or met* does not suddenly make it so simple.

I agree that you can be 80% right in categorizing double-murder-suicide as scumbag, but you can  be 100% right if you understand that for some things, your opinion is meaningless since you didn't know every particular guy's situation.


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

*sigh* Not another


----------



## Ninjagirl13 (Jun 26, 2007)

I Notice About That Last Night While Watching Raw!!!


----------



## shinzu21 (Jun 26, 2007)

Neko said:


> *sigh* Not another



well good wrestlers come in(and when i mean good i mean the best)
and leave out early


----------



## Ninjagirl13 (Jun 26, 2007)

Then My Step Dad Told Me It's A Murder-Suicide (maybe you know about that) On The Radio!!


----------



## PandaBot (Jun 26, 2007)

Messi = Barca says: "WAGA, a FOX-owned and operated television station in Atlanta, reported that investigators believe Benoit killed his wife and 7-year-old son over the weekend, then himself on Monday."

tho it's hard to belive that benoit would kill hes wife and son :/ R.I.P Chris


----------



## cain hikari (Jun 26, 2007)

this sucks he was a good person and a hard worker R.I.P rabid woverine


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> I agree that you can be 80% right in categorizing double-murder-suicide as scumbag, but you can  be 100% right if you understand that for some things, your opinion is meaningless since you didn't know every particular guy's situation.



I'm aware of the whole grey area between the black and white. It's interesting because I read a forum debate on Berserk awhile back that dealt with this.

The topic's discussion was about what justifies as "evil" and "good". Some people supported that there are some things that are objectively evil at all times, most notably murder and rape (for Berserk fans, this goes to the whole Griffith-eclipse situation). Some people supported that everything can be justified if seen in a certain perspective. Me? I tend to put myself between that.

You stated 80% chance that he's a scumbag. I form my opinions around that majority percentage and what I believe is true; double-murder-suicide = scumbag. I always do. I do not like to stand around ambiguous. As I learn more, I change my opinions. That's what class debates and teacher discussions are for at school. That's what internet forums are for. I like to be proven wrong rather than having a barrage of people swarming at me and trying to convince me between a variety of sides while I stand clueless, confused, and overwhelmed. It's like asking a class to convince me to support a choice of political parties.

I'm also a lenient man at times. If somebody can give me even a little argument that can justify a double-murder-suicide, by all means I'll begin to go into the grey area. Hell, it may even turn out that I believe the murder is justified. It's completely true that the situation differs at all times, but again, I rather be a dick than stand around conflicted for a certain situation. At the start of any murder case, I will always - I mean always - side against the murderer(s). Until I get to know more, I will not change that, even if it means that I will never know more which would mean my final stance will still be against the murderer. If the whole situation seems black and white, I rather take one of them than not be one of them at all. If it turns out grey, like political parties, at that point is when I start researching and going into discussions. 

The Benoit situation is at its black and white point. I form an early opinion. It does not mean I cannot change later. Am I simple? Probably, but that's how I roll.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

You guy's should stop arguing and posting opinions. Just wait until the actual facts are out, then you can post your opinions on that.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 26, 2007)

Are they really saying Benoit did it oh my oh my?


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

I refuse to believe Benoit did this.

*IF* the wife and son died first, I have a solution:

Son is killed in some sort of home accident.

Wife discovers body, can't take it, and kills herself.

Benoit discovers both bodies, debates what he should do for a long while, before finally killing himself.

of course, this is without any real details of the deaths...



Fuehrer Nightmare said:


> wikipedia says he murdered them and commited suicide



wikipedia can have an article about cats as the main ingredient in rocket fuel if someone wanted there to be.

it's not a good source for news.


----------



## b0o (Jun 26, 2007)

A few days before one of Benoit's mates unexpectedly died (male), could this be some love-triangle? Well that's what I'm thinking.

Until we know the details I'd rather not think about it. 

No way I'd show respect to Benoit if this is true though, but in saying that he was a great wrestler. One of the most technical bests, his mic skills were crap but ability in the ring fantastic.

Can only hope the person who did this is caught quickly, be it Benoit or not.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

*Oh My Lord...*



> AP: Benoit strangled wife, smothered son By GREG BLUESTEIN, Associated Press Writer
> 34 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070626/ap_on_re_us/wrestler_dead

This...this just isn't right. Either it's a sick fucking joke, or it actually did happen...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2007)

...........................WTF


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

Vince McMahon must be punching himself right now.

Of course, I'm all ears as to how one may justify a double-murder-suicide. I'm not seeing a silver lining here, and I _was_ a Benoit supporter.


----------



## little nin (Jun 26, 2007)

sick shit boi


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 26, 2007)

Sven is appointed manager of City

there showing it here too.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 26, 2007)

Awh man, that's just sad...


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw a thread saying Benoit died and I thought, "must be another hoax". But this looks real and That's just sad. Guy goes batshit and destroys those closes to him.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe he killed himself because he spent most of his life oiled up in latex pants holding other men


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 26, 2007)

wow..........


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Honestly I'm already on the boat of him killing his family and then himself. I'm a WWE fan but seriously, things are as they are, I'm not going to deny it because it's Chris Benoit. I wouldn't deny it for some random person. When we first got news of this we were all confused and that if it was murder, the person should be caught and "tortured". For an example, Spec's post:



Spectre said:


> It's really heart breaking, regardless what some of you think of wrestling...it's just sad. It's not any bullshit WWE story, he fucking died. And it's really sad, and I hope, if he was murdered, they find the person behind it and really tear him or her a new one.



Now that they are saying that it was him, people are still confused but don't want to believe it.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Maybe he killed himself because he spent most of his life oiled up in latex pants holding other men


Haha, wow.


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

He didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it

HE DIDN'T DO IT.


I do not believe Benoit could kill ANYONE, let alone his wife and son. 

The only way I will believe this is if they have a tape of it where the wife and son are both yelling out "CHIS BENOIT PLEASE STOP!", while Chris says "SHUT UP I'M CHRIS BENOIT", while flashing his ID, with 20 of his friends and extended family there to identify him.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, heard about this. There must have been something foul happening; how else would the whole family be dead? It's fucked up, still.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Maybe he killed himself because he spent most of his life oiled up in latex pants holding other men



This is no time to joke. Learn to grasp the meaning of "serious business".


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 26, 2007)

That is so sad... I can't believe it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shizor said:


> He didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it he didn't do it
> 
> HE DIDN'T DO IT.
> 
> ...



You knew him personally?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is there another thread of this? CV, you're like a noob all over again.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> This is no time to joke. Learn to grasp the meaning of "serious business".


Alright :/

I was never really all that into wrestling so I can't particularly judge, but I know some of the background.

In my opinion: The wife may have killed their child, then in retribution, chris killed the wife and then killed himself after he realized what he had done.

Doesn't he have a history of narcotics usage?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2007)

> "Pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in his weight room, a law enforcement official close to the investigation told The Associated Press on Tuesday. "


Fuck...I hope this isn't real....goddammit......


----------



## Renegade Raine (Jun 26, 2007)

*sighs* I hate being the bearer of bad news, but...

Click me I'm tasty



> Police: Benoit killed wife, son, later hanged himself
> Superstar wrestler's wife once claimed abuse, filed for divorce
> 
> By S.A. REID, KATHY JEFCOATS
> ...



It's also reported here:  although it's pretty much the same story.

And for those of you curious, Wade Keller (one of the most reliable people when it comes to wrestling news) has revealed that it was Chavo Guerrero who received the "curious" text message, although the contents of it are unknown.

Man, this whole thing is really depressing.


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> You knew him personally?



I did not but I still refuse to believe he is a murderer.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Why is there another thread of this? CV, you're like a noob all over again.



The only thread there was was the original "Chris Benoit was killed". It was before the whole "Double homocide and suicide", so don't try to correct me.


----------



## narutocousin (Jun 26, 2007)

so sad......the thought of having to go through another divorce must of ticked him off......man........these type of things happen way too much......benoit was such a wonderful entertainer.......to end his career on such a bad note is so horrible.

why do people need to take their whole family with them when they are about to kill themselves.....it just makes no sense.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2007)

yes but there both about the same thing

the circumstances just changed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2007)

So Benoit did kill them.......

fuck you Benoit.....that's fucked up....you might be a wonderful wrestler but you are a fucking bitch and I would wish you to hell but you're already there now. I don't, no, I can't believe you did this. You are a horrible person and I wish that your legacy would be trampled on.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

And this all couldn't be discussed in the same threads because...? And by threads there's one here and one in the Sports section.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2007)

This is so fucked.


----------



## Pein (Jun 26, 2007)

go to hell benoit killing your kid and wife punk bitch


----------



## Shiro (Jun 26, 2007)

*Thats just wrong....killing you wife and son......go to hell...*


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

man, i'm conflicted on how to feel. i'm deeply saddened by this turn of events. he never seemed like the type of person to ever do such a thing. I feel bad for his son and wife, i'm so sorry to the benoit family. It appears as though chris strangeled his wife and smothered his son. What could have drove him over the edge to do this. this is just terrible. what a horrible horrible situation.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 26, 2007)

SHIT! He did kill them, that son of a bitch.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 26, 2007)

Most sickening thing here is actually other people saying Benoit should go to hell.

1) Its not their place to do so.
2) They have no idea of anything.


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

Shut up you guys

he didn't do it.

and if he did he certainly wasn't in his right mind


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Most sickening thing here is actually other people saying Benoit should go to hell.
> 
> 1) Its not their place to do so.
> 2) They have no idea of anything.



agreed. let's not jump to conclusions, we don't have the facts of their deaths, and the circumstances of what was leading to what happened.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't believe its come to this. How could he do this? I'm also conflicted. I loved him as a wrestler, but if this all true he is a monster who deserves no respect nor honor.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> And this all couldn't be discussed in the same threads because...? And by threads there's one here and one in the Sports section.



Oh, quit yer bitchin'.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

Shizor said:


> Shut up you guys
> 
> he didn't do it.
> 
> and if he did he certainly wasn't in his right mind



Wife kills son, he kills wife, he kills himself. That's what's been coming out and I think that he was a regular guy put in an extraordinary situation (not only the murder of his son, but the murder of his son by HIS WIFE) and he just had one of those moments where Banner blacks out and wakes up wearing torn purple shorts in a pile of rubble somewhere.

So it really sucks, the wife probably didn't know what she was doing either, she apparently has had a history of mental problems. Really sad story. From everything to absolutely nothing in an instant.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 26, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I can't believe its come to this. How could he do this? I'm also conflicted. I loved him as a wrestler, but if this all true he is a monster who deserves no respect nor honor.



Yes because all murderers are evil maniacs who are maniacal and will stop at nothing to rule the world...

He clearly was not right in the head, from the looks of it, he was under immense pressure. He broke, snapped. The fact that he killed himself afterwards is even more proof of this.

Man, some people really know nothing about the world...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shizor said:


> Shut up you guys
> 
> he didn't do it.
> 
> and if he did he certainly wasn't in his right mind



Still in denial?

And Midnight, what kind of facts are you looking for? There's some right there in the articles.


----------



## little nin (Jun 26, 2007)

i smell a wwe mass suicide / murder cult shit going down

but seriously, fucked up shit


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn, this is really fucked up. I hope Chris Benoit's wife and son will rest in peace and well Chris...I wish he will be re-incarnated into a better human being, even though he was a very good wrestler.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Wife kills son, he kills wife, he kills himself. That's what's been coming out and I think that he was a regular guy put in an extraordinary situation (not only the murder of his son, but the murder of his son by HIS WIFE) and he just had one of those moments where Banner blacks out and wakes up wearing torn purple shorts in a pile of rubble somewhere.
> 
> So it really sucks, the wife probably didn't know what she was doing either, she apparently has had a history of mental problems. Really sad story. From everything to absolutely nothing in an instant.



Wrong info. That's a rumor. Investigators say that he killed all of them, his wife didn't kill, as far as we know.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

i'm not denying that it looks really bad for him right now. and it is indeed a double murder-suicide. however, i'm not entirely convinced he did it, it's hard to believe you know. i'm reserving my judgement when i know the full details of what happened and why it happened. there's got to be motive, he seemed like a great father, i can't see him smothering his own child. my prayers go out to his wife nancy and his son daniel and if benoit didn't do it then it goes out to him as well. i'm so horribly sad over this whole thing, it puts a huge black eye on the wrestling business.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 26, 2007)

If he DID kill them, why...

FUCK YOU (_fuck you_), FUCK YOU (_fuck you_), FUCK YOU (_fuck you_), FUCK YOU (_fuck you_), he's screwed up.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 26, 2007)

But what is soo hard to beleive that was Chris was a great guy

A respected elder member of the Business these actions are just totally out of character

the only way i can see Benoit commiting these acts is if he somehow had a breakdown and if thats the case don't hate him pity him


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh snap.... What the hell, how could you kill your own family? especially your child...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

They guy is no diffrent from other men who abuse their wife. A controlling issue then when they are about to lose their wife and child they murder them and themselves.

The guy is trash to me.


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Wife kills son, he kills wife, he kills himself. That's what's been coming out and I think that he was a regular guy put in an extraordinary situation (not only the murder of his son, but the murder of his son by HIS WIFE) and he just had one of those moments where Banner blacks out and wakes up wearing torn purple shorts in a pile of rubble somewhere.
> 
> So it really sucks, the wife probably didn't know what she was doing either, she apparently has had a history of mental problems. Really sad story. From everything to absolutely nothing in an instant.





Someones opinion changed pretty fast.  


*Spoiler*: _for your information I have my reasons for being sensitive about this subject_ 



like the fact that my grandfather's favorite wrestler died on the one year anniversary of his own death.

my grandfather was a great man and acknowledging that Benoit murdered his family, also means that I have to acknowledge that my grandfather was not the great judge of character I had thought he was. 

and yes, I realize I negged you first for making a joke at the expense of this serious subject.




but that's not what this thread is about...


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Still in denial?



Because to just say that he murdered them isn't enough for me? So fuck you. Benoit would not do this under any normal circumstance. From the sound of it, he could have been induced into a roid rage. Until the toxicalogy report, passing judgement just makes you a cunt and nothing more.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

> like the fact that my grandfather's favorite wrestler died on the one year anniversary of his own death.
> 
> my grandfather was a great man and acknowledging that Benoit murdered his family, also means that I have to acknowledge that my grandfather was not the great judge of character I had thought he was.



And............... This is complete bullshit. What if you trusted your mum and she murdered your dad?

The guy is a murderer, your grandpa died with a decent image of Benoit in his head. 

He wasn't that great an athlete to me. Great atheletes don't take steroids.


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

Jio said:


> And............... This is complete bullshit. What if you trusted your mum and she murdered your dad?
> 
> The guy is a murderer, your grandpa died with a decent image of Benoit in his head.
> 
> He wasn't that great an athlete to me. Great atheletes don't take steroids.



you may think so but for me this is reason enough to believe Benoit either didn't do it at all, or didn't do it in his right mind. you didn't know my grandfather.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

i don't even know what to think or feel anymore. it's hard to believe yet at the same time facts don't lie. it was a double murder suicide so either his wife or he did it, or they both killed someone. the fact remains that his son was murdered by someone. it's extremely sad. the fact is, we all feel differently about the situation and we should respect each others opinions or feelings. this is just a place to vent, a place to discuss.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2007)

I heard he homicided then commited suicide


----------



## Tawsie (Jun 26, 2007)

I think he did it. The evidence isn't in his favour and he hung himself, why would a killer make hang him? Wouldn't a gun or knife be more affective? The wife was strangled with an electrical cord and the kid was suffocated with a bag. The wife was killed on Saturday and the kid on Sunday, Benoit was said to have hanged himself on Monday, reason being he was texting his friends disturbing texts on Sunday. Many radio stations, sites and tv reports already say Benoit did it and the police are sure aswell. Double Homicide-Suicide it has been dubbed. They are also testing him for drugs, to see if they had an effect and caused this out burst.

Btw: I got this from a forum I'm in, where they have been posting news all day.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

> you may think so but for me this is reason enough to believe Benoit either didn't do it at all, or didn't do it in his right mind. you didn't know my grandfather.


I don't have to know your grandfather. The way you speak suggests that you idolize him, because of your strong faith in him can easily cloud what is in your mind.

Whether he ( your grandpa)  is right or wrong wouldn't matter you would still have faith in his words.

To me he wasn't a great man. He is no diffrent than any man that lives or breaths, he did little that affects society to this day.  

He is nothing more than a pro athlete who took steroids to reach the top, a wife beater who evolved in time to murder his wife and child.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Oh, quit yer bitchin'.



Oh, quit yer thread copying


----------



## narutocousin (Jun 26, 2007)

can sum1 come here and blow this thread up.


----------



## Tawsie (Jun 26, 2007)

For anyone who is interested, there is/was a press conference on CNN about this.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

wwe said they had more info but were told not to release it, now they pulled everything but the latest update, no tribute no videos they pulled his profile all merchandise were taken off shelves immediately. it appears as if wwe wants to seperate themselves from benoit. which is most likely because he did commit double murder suicide. they didn't do this after eddie was taken from us, it just makes things look worse for chris


----------



## isanon (Jun 26, 2007)

well it was kind of expected since all three of them where dead


----------



## Kamina (Jun 26, 2007)

I Heard about this on another forum, very sad news R.I.P


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Oh, quit yer thread copying



Oh, quit yer annoyin'


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

Jio said:


> I don't have to know your grandfather. The way you speak suggests that you idolize him, because of your strong faith in him can easily cloud what is in your mind.
> 
> Whether he ( your grandpa)  is right or wrong wouldn't matter you would still have faith in his words.
> 
> ...



the steroids were not what made Benoit a great wrestler.

he was a technical wrestler. he knew how to move well enough to make a great match. he was an athlete.

all steroids did was make him look bigger.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

Shizor said:


> Someones opinion changed pretty fast.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for your information I have my reasons for being sensitive about this subject_
> ...


Two things, Buddy: 

1) My opinion of this story has remained constant

2) I don't give a fig about what you think of my posts 

I said it was a sad situation, and it is. that being said, I still think that the guy's scum. Anger is no fucking justification to harm another human being.

Killing her wouldn't bring his child back, there was nothing to be gained, he did it for the pleasure of releasing his anger upon his wife.


----------



## narutocousin (Jun 26, 2007)

thats no surprise.....WWE is a growing business and wants to get new fans.....can sell anything if your promoting a possible murderer.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 26, 2007)

Jio said:


> He is nothing more than a pro athlete who took steroids to reach the top, a wife beater who evolved in time to murder his wife and child.



I never saw any proof that he toke steriods not everu wrestler does?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

> the steroids were not what made Benoit a great wrestler.
> 
> he was a technical wrestler. he knew how to move well enough to make a great match. he was an athlete.
> 
> all steroids did was make him look bigger.


They gave him the added power too, the added power which seperated him from other people also trying to make the top.


----------



## ymcauloser (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris Beniot took steroids, killed his wife and son and then himself. Obviously this is a huge screw up on his part, but it doesn't make him some kind of cold hearted douche bag who deserves to be dead along with his family. If you ever knew anyone who took steroids you would realize how different they can become. Unfortunately the drug got the worse of him and this probably happened over a silly argument.

For all you people who say hes nothing but a cold hearted bastard and how can we stand up for him, all i got to say is that you obviously aren't a fan of Beniot because these actions are unimaginable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

Vince McMahon faking his own death shortly before this doesn't help matters with people digesting this.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Because to just say that he murdered them isn't enough for me? So fuck you. Benoit would not do this under any normal circumstance. From the sound of it, he could have been induced into a roid rage. Until the toxicalogy report, passing judgement just makes you a cunt and nothing more.



Now you just went from denial to an emotional bitch. Calm your ass down. Jeez.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you know how many people would be dead if "Roid rage" contributed to the cause of death? Every bodybuilder on the juice would be killing people left and right!! Hell, Arnold and Sly should be put under observation for the potential killlings they may go through with. Do you know how much shit bodybuilders in the IFBB take year round?

 I am sure that if Benoit did kill his family, it had more to do with: 1) The travel schedule 2) Jealousy 3) Possible narco use 4) Stress Let's wait to find out what all the facts are before we start giving the old "ROID RAGE" cop out.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 26, 2007)

Unless someone has cold hard proof that Benoit toke Steroids shut up please


----------



## Shikamaru ofthe Nara Clan (Jun 26, 2007)

As much as you may -think- he's a great guy, he's probably not. He's an actor. He's paid to make it look like he's fighting. Doesn't mean he's not strong but "professional" wrestling, as many people know, isn't as -real- as it seems.

I don't believe anyone who kills their wife and child can be a good person. And don't say, "well, you didn't know him." If your only experience is from watching wrestling, you most likely didn't know him either.

That's like me saying I know Dominic Monaghan because I watch Lost.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 26, 2007)

Well i just read this last update issued from the AP at 3:44pm today: 



> Benoit Strangled Wife, Smothered Son
> 
> By GREG BLUESTEIN
> Associated Press Writer
> ...



I don't even know what to say or think....but apparently there was something much deeper going on. It's just sad.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shikamaru ofthe Nara Clan said:


> As much as you may -think- he's a great guy, he's probably not. He's an actor. He's paid to make it look like he's fighting. Doesn't mean he's not strong but "professional" wrestling, as many people know, isn't as -real- as it seems.
> 
> I don't believe anyone who kills their wife and child can be a good person. And don't say, "well, you didn't know him." If your only experience is from watching wrestling, you most likely didn't know him either.
> 
> That's like me saying I know Dominic Monaghan because I watch Lost.



Exactly. A lot of people's minds are being clouded because of their idolization of Chris Benoit. It doesn't matter that he was a face in WWE, we don't know his personal life, and from some of the records giving here, it seems that he had some domestic abuse issues with his wife. That's like us being shocked because Kane donated one of his kidneys outside of WWE, or Eddie not actually lying, cheating, and stealing outside of WWE.


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 26, 2007)

wow this is sad.........i've been watching Chris since WCW and i still watched him every week (i watch raw,ecw and smackdown).....

I really love wrestling and go to read info everyday on wrestleview but when i saw the article up this morning i was stunned....

But strangling his wife and smothering his child............fuck you benoit..seriously fuck you how could you do that to your own child????
The fact that he wrote a message to chavo also clearly states he didn't have a guilty conscience

You can never truly know a guy i guess....
And how the hell did he stay in the house for 2 days with his dead family there?If it was only because of stereoids he should have had a nervous breakdown after he realised what he had done.......yet he stayed in the house for 2 more days

I've lost all respect for this man and hope he doesn't get inducted in to the HOF


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

as soon as the news that he was the one who may have commited it, my mind was changed forever. my views of benoit are now jaded. i truely hope it turns out to be something else, but it really really doesn't look like it. the only people i feel bad for now are the people who have to live with this. his 2 other children, nancy's family and benoits family.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

csipa said:


> wow this is sad...



I think what is sad is people are mostly pitying or feeling sorry for Benoit as opposed to his son. Seven years-old and his life is already over. He'll never get to go out on a date, drive a car, he'll never live another day of school, hang out with his friends, experience any new movies or shows or books or anything. A man who lived his life and became famous and ended it on his own, as opposed to a child who had no control over anything whose life was ended prematurely, supposedly by the very hands of the man that should have loved him...

And people put all their pity and feelings on Chris?

THAT is what is sad. That is disgusting.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm, inspite of him being a wrestler.. Rot in Hell?


----------



## osgood11 (Jun 26, 2007)

They said he killed his wife and son then killed himself. I cant see him ever doing anything like that he was a wrestling legend. If he did do it this will seriously change my views about him.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

ymcauloser said:


> For all you people who say hes nothing but a cold hearted bastard and how can we stand up for him, all i got to say is that you obviously aren't a fan of Beniot because these actions are unimaginable.



Please. There is really no excuse to justify double-murder-suicide for somebody whom we haven't known personally. I'm not accepting drug rage as an excuse. That would just mean they're a drug addict becoming a murderer which is hardly any better.

You're right. I'm no longer a fan of Benoit. I _was_ a fan. His actions ARE unimaginable. Who would have thought? We can't trust what's shown in the media. I've had doubts, but this really takes the delicious cake.

Vince McMahon, and those who dedicated an entire night for Benoit, are probably horrified right now.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

Murderer or not, I still have respect for him. He was put under alot of pressure I supposed, since I've never been under that personal pressure myself. He may not have done the best of thing, the actions itself still disgusts me, but until a final cause of death, I still have respect for him, even if it is little.

And don't think he killed them, if he killed both for no reason, killing his own 7 year old son that he obviously loved had to be caused by something. Something much deeper then a lot of you think.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 26, 2007)

osgood11 said:


> They said he killed his wife and son then killed himself. I cant see him ever doing anything like that he was a wrestling legend. If he did do it this will seriously change my views about him.



i think someone killed them all, and made it look like he did it. i don't know what to believe.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well there's going to be a lot of "I told you so" coming down the line.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 26, 2007)

This

further info.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

All evidence points to roid rage, which in that case, you can't fully blame him for his actions. You can question him for using steroids (in an industry in which 70% of the superstars use them at one point) all you want, but you can't place full blame of his actions. Roid rage is equivlent to being bipolar almost. It completely changes you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to watch wrestling when I was younger(maybe 5 years ago I stopped?), and Benoit was a main character. I remember watching his return to WCW when the 4 horsemen reunited(I think that was actually one of my first episodes with WCW).

I actually saw him live once in a non-televised wrestling event. It was him and Malenko Vs Chavo and Eddie Guererro(ironic...)

He was always one of my favorites, and its sad to see him die......especially in this way.

It does appear to be a murder-suicide(probably a roid-rage), but of course, we dont know that for sure yet.

For the sake of his good name, I hope he was murdered......that sounded odd..


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

Anything that makes you feel better about your "hero" being a murderer. Nothing, not even "roid rage" or bipolar should excuse killing a seven year old for no valid reason. If he was half the man you think he is, he would've realized he had a problem and gotten help or just stopped. Instead, he continued, then killed two innocent people and then took his own life.

And, for all you screaming "Roid rage, don't blame him!":



> One of the most common misconceptions regarding the side effects of anabolic steroids is known as ‘roid rage’. There seems to be little or no evidence such a condition actually exists. Some early studies done have shown a slight correlation between manic symptoms and anabolic steroid use,[66] however more comprehensive and recent studies have brought into question their methodology and conclusions. The majority of recent studies done on "angry behavior" and anabolic steroid use show no psychological effect, implying that either "roid rage" does not exist or that anabolic steroids' effects on aggression are too small to be measured. Harvard researcher Harrison Pope, M.D. stated “With regard to the ‘roid rage’ issue, my first reaction as a scientist, obviously, is that ‘roid rage’ is a meaningless term that simply arose in popular parlance”. Many scientists and medical professionals have concluded anabolic steroids have no real effect on increased aggressive behavior.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

Klarth said:


> Anything that makes you feel better about your "hero" being a murderer. Nothing, not even "roid rage" or bipolar should excuse killing a seven year old for no valid reason. If he was half the man you think he is, he would've realized he had a problem and gotten help or just stopped. Instead, he continued, then killed two innocent people and then took his own life.



Thanks, you just showed how much of a stupid twat you are.

1. I never sayed he had bipolar disorder, I said roid rage shows the same problems that bipolar people have.

2. People in a roid rage have no rational control of themselves, and some even lose memory of the actions during roid rage.

Educate yourself before posting next time


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

> Thanks, you just showed how much of a *stupid twat you are*.
> 
> 1. I never *sayed* he had bipolar disorder, I said roid rage shows the same problems that bipolar people have.



Sorry, that made me laugh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> 1. I never sayed he had bipolar disorder, I said roid rage shows the same problems that bipolar people have.
> 
> 2. People in a roid rage have no rational control of themselves, and some even lose memory of the actions during roid rage.
> 
> Educate yourself before posting next time



Thanks again for only proving yourself to be a senseless twat.

1. I never said he had bipolar disorder.

2. No.

I would suggest you looking at the link you provided me; half the people say that it doesn't exist or it's all MENTAL, not drug-induced. Not to mention the seven or so scientific studies that proved you wrong.

Stop trying to defend a cold-blooded murderer. His "murderous roid rage" lasted almost three days. There may be accounts of "roid rage" but not consistent ones of lasting that long.

It seems you are the one in dire need of education here, especially if you're looking toward a murderer for respect.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol @ the people trying to find excuses in how he used steroids and how its impossible because he is such a "nice" guy.

How many times have "nice" guys turned out to be complete nuts, its not because they act nice that they ARE nice


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jio said:


> Sorry, that made me laugh.



 Lol, oh Jio...


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

Jio said:


> Sorry, that made me laugh.



I'm sorry that words get jumbled up in my head.

But hey, from now on, I'll watch every time you post and jump on you for any minor grammatical error you make.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

> I'm sorry that words get jumbled up in my head.
> 
> But hey, from now on, I'll watch every time you post and jump on you for any minor grammatical error you make.



Be my guest, so far only my mother does so. To move to other levels I need to be informed on faults, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Genesis (Jun 26, 2007)

I lost all respect for this guy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

These people remind me, I really should go find a reason to excuse Charles Manson, Ted Bundy, and even Jack the Ripper for what they did.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

Ahhhhh you know what. Behind the butchering, I am sure OJ Simpson is a nice guy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

Klarth said:


> These people remind me, I really should go find a reason to excuse Charles Manson, Ted Bundy, and even Jack the Ripper for what they did.



Poor jack was such a nice guy.   I would of never guessed he would ever do something like this. Oh he didn't do it because he was too nice or he was on some drug. That really makes things less worse.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn, and to think Benoit was a good person from outside of the wrestling world >_>

I'm ashamed that he had to end his life like this >.<

But I'll still remember the great moments he had as a wrestler


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

@Jio - Yeah, I'm sure all the money he earned/was going to earn on his book about not killing his wife but if he did do it this is how he would do it was going to be donated to his motherless children and his dead wife's family.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

Klarth said:


> I would suggest you looking at the link you provided me; half the people say that it doesn't exist or it's all MENTAL, not drug-induced.


Agression is a side effect of steroids. Some worst that others. As said by alot of people in that link, little things that may not piss you off will cause you to go berserk.





> Not to mention the seven or so scientific studies that proved you wrong.


 want to link these or no?



> His "murderous roid rage" lasted almost three days.


 I'm saying that roid rage could have been the start, and after he killed his wife while under the effects of steroid induced rage, he went into a stage of hysteria.


> looking toward a murderer for respect.


Yup, I'm a horrible person because I believe that he was not in full control over his actions at the time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Agression is a side effect of steroids. Some worst that others. As said by alot of people in that link, little things that may not piss you off will cause you to go berserk. want to link these or no?
> 
> I'm saying that roid rage could have been the start, and after he killed his wife while under the effects of steroid induced rage, he went into a stage of hysteria.
> 
> Yup, I'm a horrible person because I believe that he was not in full control over his actions at the time.



You are just finding excuses, simple as that.

Sorry but if you KNOW you have a high risk of killing somebody, hell even your own family, you would quit taking steroids. He is a pathetic sportsman if he took them. 

What are you going to say if he had no steroids in him? That he accidently hugged them to death?


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jun 26, 2007)

I cant answer this question i cant talk ................


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 26, 2007)

The fact that he actually killed himself speaks itself. He isn't cold hearted.

He's a murderer, but if he really were cold hearted he wouldn't feel any regret.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You are just finding excuses, simple as that.



Your right. Instead of finding all the answers, we should just look at it for face value. Forget motive, forget any psychological conditions. I see it, you're right. We should just ignore the whole justice system and revamp it. If there is any reason to believe that someone did it, regardless of motive, or intent, or psychological condition at the time of the crime, we should just ignore that.



> What are you going to say if he had no steroids in him? That he accidently hugged them to death?



Get your head out of your ass please. I don't praise over the man, I'm just throwing out a potentiol reason for how the events took place.

If he had no steroids in him at the time, then he murdered them. I'll still find it odd and want to learn about his motives behind doing so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> The fact that he actually killed himself speaks itself. He isn't cold hearted.
> 
> He's a murderer, but if he really were cold hearted he wouldn't feel any regret.



or maybe he didn't want to go to jail and get raped


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 26, 2007)

_That sucks ass...RIP Benoit._


----------



## Tawsie (Jun 26, 2007)

Benoit Information;


News conference notes from Fayetteville, GA: 

From: WGGL shown on Fox News 

- Lt. Pope: WWE called police officials at 2:30PM on Monday over concern for Benoit’s well being. Police found all three bodies in the home. “Double Homicide Suicide” is the official ruling. 

- It appears Benoit killed his wife on Friday, his son shortly after, and likely hanged himself either late Saturday night or early Sunday. 

- No suicide note was left behind. 

- Asphyxiation is the official ruling for Benoit’s wife and son deaths. 

- Benoit was previously arrested for a DUI. 

- A lot of prescription medication was found in the home, legal prescriptions. 

- Police found anabolic steroids in the home. 

- No comment from police regarding a possible motivation. 

- He killed himself several hours, but no more than a day, after killing son Daniel. 

- Police is unaware of prior domestic violence. 

- District Attorney Scott Ballard stated that a Bible was placed near each murder victim. 

- Benoit bond Nancy’s hands and feet and she was wrapped in a towel. Blood was found near Nancy’s body. 

- In 2003, a temporary restraining order was sought but later dropped. 

- Benoit made no attempt to hide the bodies. 

- The DA himself has not heard from WWE. 

- Daniel was found in an upstairs bedroom. Benoit’s wife was also found in an upstairs family room, and Benoit hung himself in the weight room in the basement. 

- The toxicology reports are still pending. It will probably take more than two weeks for the reports to be finished. 

- Benoit apparently called WWE stating that Daniel was coughing up blood, thus likely the “personal reasons” for missing weekend house shows.

From a site I go to


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

People also kill themselves out of cowardice (that's what most suicides are), of having to face consequences. Just because he was famous doesn't mean we should give him the benefit of the doubt. If it was any other person, everyone would be screaming for his head on a stick, even though he's already dead.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if the WWE management feel uncomfortable now after airing a tribute show last night--before knowing it was most likely murder-suicide.  (Retrospect is an easy approach.)


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 26, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> I wonder if the WWE management feel uncomfortable now after airing a tribute show last night--before knowing it was most likely murder-suicide.  (Retrospect is an easy approach.)




 I'd say they probably do, which is why they took down most of the videos about him.


----------



## Circe (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, Hell. 

I used to watch that guy....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeap. 

They took down nearly everything Chris related on wwe.com earlier today. I don't know if it's back up yet.

I'm wondering if they'll end up putting everything in one large section or just not do anything.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

> If he had no steroids in him at the time, then he murdered them. I'll still find it odd and want to learn about his motives behind doing so.



If by chance the steroids are the cause of his disgusting actions, he is still a murderer.

He would have been taking them long enough to realise that they make him somewhat agressive, where most people would stop and consider their families safety. He did not he continued taking steroids till it escalated.

The other option is he is your common abusive husband. ( My opinion on him).


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn... so from what I read, it can be concluded that he went temporarily insane and/or was under influence...

Well, if that's the case, it certainly is a terrible thing. To kill his wife and kid is horrible, and to leave bibles by the bodies is eiree, certainly implying that the had gone off the deep end. I'm not going to praise him for this certainly is a heartless act and would/should've been punished severely if he was still alive. Also, I'm also not going to down talk him, for I didn't know him personally and therefore can't really comment on his character (as some people have done  ), as well as the fact that this is the very same man who weeped with pride when his best friend won a belt and with sadness when his best friend died.

Anyway, this is my oppinion. Either way, I'm still keeping my sig for atleast a week because my heart goes out to all of his family as friends as well as the souls of himself, his wife and his kid.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah, I heard about his death yesterday from my dad *he was real estatic about it* and I'll I can say is even though I barely knew the man as a wrestler *I only like undertaker and JBL* I hope he and his family will rest in  peace.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jio said:


> If by chance the steroids are the cause of his disgusting actions, he is still a murderer.
> 
> He would have been taking them long enough to realise that they make him somewhat agressive, where most people would stop and consider their families safety. He did not he continued taking steroids till it escalated.
> 
> The other option is he is your common abusive husband. ( My opinion on him).



And you know him?

Personally, I'm waiting to hear the opinions of those who actually did, before proper judgement should be passed on him.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

> And you know him?
> 
> Personally, I'm waiting to hear the opinions of those who actually did, before proper judgement should be passed on him.


I'm sorry when do you have to know someone fully to pass judgement? 

He tied his wife up to prevent her struggling, he then choked her to death. If it was in a rage like the detectives say he would have beaten her to death. He knew what he was doing. 

He then took a break and murdered his son. 

Forgive me for thinking the worst of him.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 26, 2007)

^Very valid point there. He did take a break and killed his son, I see it as a "might as well finnish" the job thing. But I really want the true motive, why he snapped.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 26, 2007)

Which you will never get with no note being found. All you will get is speculation and theories.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 26, 2007)

It's a murder suicide now. I never expected this of Chris, but i guess that is how the world turns..........


----------



## RodMack (Jun 26, 2007)

I wanna know what's the curious text message Benoit send to Chavo.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 26, 2007)

R.I.P hope they dont do what they did with eddies death to benoits relatives


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> ^Very valid point there. He did take a break and killed his son, I see it as a "might as well finnish" the job thing. But I really want the true motive, why he snapped.



Barring the fact that I am absolutely disgusted by Benoit's actions, my theory right now is the whole system WWE placed on wrestlers. The wrestlers are put in HEAVY stress to get the show going; 300+ days on the road every year. Kurt Angle was in marital problems and became addicted to pain killers, for instance, which prompted him to join TNA to avoid the stress. 

Considering the fact that Benoit is seperated from his family for 300+ days every year, it is almost certain there would be problems in their relationship. Top that off with drug use to keep in shape and it becomes a huge problem. 

It still does not endorse Benoit's murders, however, at least in my opinion. WWE wrestlers are all put in heavy stress as well. I didn't see Kurt Angle kill his family, so I'm not at the point to say that WWE's system is the fault of the murders. They just cause a lot of stress, and Benoit took it upon himself to kill his family and himself. It doesn't change the fact that of all the wrestlers who worked in WWE that Benoit was the only person to do so.

This is all speculation on my part, now that I've gone out of the extreme anti-Benoit mentality.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jun 26, 2007)

he was my favorite wrestler damn this sucks. thanks rodmack i didnt kno eddie and chris was born in the same year.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a somewhat WWF watcher. Fortunatedly I was an Eddie Guerrero fan, so this touches me quite less... 
On the 'snapping', one thing : some of my family members who 'snap' are unable to contain themselves, nor remember what they did in that state. (this is real, I'm not defending the guy...)

But that's not the point. Nor the case. He probably was on drugs or with his family problems reappearing. But again, NOT the point.

TV stars are not what we see, not what we want them to be. Passing judgement or pleading them not-guilty are both the same thing. You didn't know the guy. He's dead and so is his family. A RIP for all of them, let the Creator pass the judgement on their souls.

It's always about human lives, there was a kid too, I know, but we cannot judge. There will always be a piece of the story we do NOT know.


----------



## Hinata u rock (Jun 26, 2007)

man dis sucks chris was da bomb yo


----------



## King Bookah (Jun 26, 2007)

I personally think nobody here has the right to judge Benoit despite his actions.  I know Benoit did a horrible horrible thing so I'm not justifying him in any way, but Like Hinko said, we'll never know the full story, so we should just let it be. A life is still a life. A damn shame how this ended but I hope in the afterlife, this man finds some peace.  

God bless Benoit and all his family, and that's real talk.


----------



## Amane (Jun 26, 2007)

noooo .. i loved chris so much, he was one of my all time favorites for years.

may he and his family rest in peace.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 26, 2007)

This is going to be huge. They are pushing the whole steriods aspect of it, his son has been found with needle marks for growth hormones and steroids found in his home. They are gonna push this far. It is speculated this is the reasoning behind his aggression.


As for me there has to be some motif we will never know. I feel for the man and his family as he must have been in no real state. Yes, he was a murderer, but i believe during that act he cannot have been the man he was.

My heart goes out to to their loved ones and their memory


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jun 26, 2007)

*Chris Benoit... Commited suicide and killed his family?*

Click Me For Source



> FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. -- World Wrestling Entertainment is disputing the idea that steroids played a role in the deaths of pro wrestler Chris Benoit and his family.
> 
> Authorities in Georgia say Benoit strangled his wife and suffocated his 7-year-old son before hanging himself with a weight-machine pulley.
> 
> ...



WTF?

ZOMG ALREADY DISCUSSED DELETE


----------



## Ikkaku (Jun 26, 2007)

Apparently Benoit put Bibles next to his wife and son, and also anabolic steroids were found. 

*Would Garuda kill Hidan?*


----------



## Shizor (Jun 26, 2007)

already a really big thread about this...


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

dude, there's a thread on this already


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

God I hate you fucking morons!! There's now like 4 threads! Do you people actually look before posting or is it like "OMG I'm going to be the first to post this so that I can seem popular and cool and start a huge debate"?!


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jun 26, 2007)

O RLY? SRSLY?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2007)

As a HUGE Chris Benoit fan....I just have to say that I am DEVASTATED at this whole situation....


but im certaintly not going to judge the man, all the WWE superstars loved him, all his friends trusted him with there lives and he was known all around as a quiet but a nice guy, his kids were known to be very respectful and well dressed...they were known to be a happy family



bottom line is the Benoit that killed his wife and Son is not the same Benoit that everyone was crying over, he's not the same Benoit that Stephanie said loved his kids and adored them more than everything...he wasn't the same benoit whom bret Hart said was like family....


he was a very different person when he did this...as a spiriutual man I believe benoit may have been under some sort of posesion by demons....im sure others may suspect this as well since there were bibles next to his wife and son's bodies




my oppinion is he turned into this evil man{by demonic possesion} killed his family and then realised what he did...and upon realizing this he killed himself in grief...he probably put the bibles next to them in hopes of God allowing them both into Heaven 


My oppinion of Benoit is not going to change...he was a Legend and 1 of my favorite wrestlers.....according to all his peers,friends and family...he was a quiet person but always very kind and to his friends he was always concerned about them and loved them and he always showed just how great of a human being he was to them


a dark chapter has been written on the end of his life....but whether it be because of possesion or drug use....I will not judge nor condemn the man to Hell just because of 1 moment of rage which he was obviously devastated over...which is why he then killed himself



Chris....you were a great man with an unfortunate end and I will always remember you as that great man who lost himself to either a possesion or drug induced rage....


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

son_michael said:


> but im certaintly not going to judge the man, all the WWE superstars loved him, all his friends trusted him with there lives and he was known all around as a quiet but a nice guy, his kids were known to be very respectful and well dressed...they were known to be a happy family



This is no longer true, apparently. A little cut-out from an update on WWE.com:

"In keeping with company policy, and with limited knowledge regarding facts of the case, WWE choose to air a memorial dedicated to the career of Chris Benoit. As facts emerged surrounding the case, all tributes to Chris Benoit were removed both on-air and on WWE.com."

Benoit's biography page, with all his tribute videoes and photos, were completely WIPED OUT. In other words, it may seem like WWE is actually apologizing for the 3 hour RAW tribute yesterday.

All I have to say is that I'm going to tune in for ECW and Smackdown this week for sure.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

son_michael said:


> my oppinion is he turned into this evil man{by demonic possesion} killed his family and then realised what he did...and upon realizing this he killed himself in grief...he probably put the bibles next to them in hopes of God allowing them both into Heaven



I guess he probably realized that, even if this was Demonic Possession and he would have been forgiven for such an event by "The Lord Almighty", that suicide would only indefinitely procure himself a seat in Hell... right?

And I'm sure that the attempted divorce and claims of abuse by the wife four to five years prior are just being shrugged off, right? All you wrestling fans are just chalking it up to another "woman trying to get money and attention", eh?

Interestingly enough, Vince McMahon has supposedly stated that he is going to issue a live apology for the airing of the Chris Benoit three hour special on last night's Raw. Will be done tonight on ECW on SciFi.

And, also...



> FAYETTEVILLE, GA (AP) -- World Wrestling Entertainment is disputing the idea that steroids played a role in the deaths of pro wrestler Chris Benoit and his family.
> 
> Authorities in Georgia say Benoit strangled his wife and suffocated his seven-year-old son before hanging himself with a weight-machine pulley.
> 
> ...


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> This is no longer true, apparently. A little cut-out from an update on WWE.com:
> 
> "In keeping with company policy, and with limited knowledge regarding facts of the case, WWE choose to air a memorial dedicated to the career of Chris Benoit. As facts emerged surrounding the case, all tributes to Chris Benoit were removed both on-air and on WWE.com."
> 
> ...



WWE just feels like he is a murderer now and as such they are pulling everything so it dosen't look like they support a murderer


all those comments from all those superstars and friends WERE TRUE


----------



## fennixfire (Jun 26, 2007)

Such a tragedy..


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jun 26, 2007)

son_michael said:


> all those comments from all those superstars and friends WERE TRUE



Remember very clearly that the whole crying scenes were done before they realized Benoit was the murderer. We'll just have to wait and see how they respond afterwards.

As stated, I believe McMahon is going to apologize for airing the 3 hour Benoit tribute. So, as of now, that's one person that took back everything he/she said about Benoit from RAW yesterday.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

WWE is also doing their damnedest to convince that it wasn't any kind of drug or steroid-induced action:



> The WWE made the following points on its website:
> 
> 1. The authorities stated that all drugs found in the house were believed to be legal prescriptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sorry if it does turn out to be true, but I do not buy it.  All of it seems way too easily framed; someone could've come in to his home and kill them all and made it look like a murder/suicide tragedy..  That shit's been done before; at this point, for me anything is plausible.  It's not that "oh he's a superstar, he couldn't have done this," it's that it is the exact opposite of his character; he was said to be a family man (who would NEVER hurt his family), a caring, peaceful person with a very happy family.  From what all of his friends said about him, it makes no sense that he would do something soo heinous.  I apologize if I sound insensitive or star struck, but I just think they should do extensive (weeks of) investigation before they ruin a legend's good name.  *Remember this all ALLEGEDLY! *(goddammit, thy can't know what actually happened until they do a lot more research)  If this does turn out to be the truth, then my respect, love for Christopher Benoit died with his son Daniel.  Best wishes..

                                                                       ~Kaguya Kimimaro


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Jun 26, 2007)

It's really there.  A friend of mine drove down that road today and saw the press all over the place.  Still seems so unreal though.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

PRO TIP: Yes, it's a dupe thread. Next time, fucking report it and ignore it.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 26, 2007)

Original source: doujin



> WWE/Benoit timeline
> Written: June 26, 2007
> 
> On Saturday, June 23, Chris Benoit was slated to appear at a WWE live event in Beaumont, Texas. That afternoon, Benoit contacted WWE to inform them that his wife and child were ill, and that he would not be able to attend the show.
> ...



WWE has pretty much distanced themselves from Chris Benoit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 26, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Most sickening thing here is actually other people saying Benoit should go to hell.
> 
> 1) Its not their place to do so.
> 2) They have no idea of anything.




Really? But its ok for fans to say "how sad" or " I do not want to believe this" Or stick up for his legacy even though he murdered them? Seriously how fucked up is that. 

People here saying "he was a nice guy" How the hell do you know? Just because he was on TV means nothing. 


People can say that he should go to hell. I mean he killed a 7 year old child and his wife, what do you expect people to say?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Remember very clearly that the whole crying scenes were done before they realized Benoit was the murderer. We'll just have to wait and see how they respond afterwards.
> 
> As stated, I believe McMahon is going to apologize for airing the 3 hour Benoit tribute. So, as of now, that's one person that took back everything he/she said about Benoit from RAW yesterday.



all he said was "we aired a 3 hour special of chris benoit....but now the results are apparent"


meaning the WWE just found out he was the murderer and now they can no longer say good things about him....this dosen't change how they felt about him before they knew he was the murderer


everyone loved the man, everyone respected him and everyone felt like they could trust benoit with there lives


hell even Gregory helms put on his website that Chris constantly called him to check up on him and see how he was doing after helms was injured...he was that kind of caring man


Edge was in tears....everyone was in Tears...the man was like a brother to them all and IMO...thats not something that can be easily changed just because Benoit was the murdered

like I said before...Benoit became a different man in that moment...he was not the same Benoit everyone was talking about


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 26, 2007)

son_michael said:


> all he said was "we aired a 3 hour special of chris benoit....but now the results are apparent"
> 
> 
> meaning the WWE just found out he was the murderer and now they can no longer say good things about him....this dosen't change how they felt about him before they knew he was the murderer
> ...


Dammit people, we don't even know that he did this for sure!  Remember, this is ALLEGEDLY!  Don't condemn the man for something he allegedly did; when all possibilities are ruled out, the motive set, the evidence concrete, then and only then can we strom the streets to WWE Headquarters with torches and pitch forks.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 26, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Dammit people, we don't even know that he did this for sure!  Remember, this is ALLEGEDLY!  Don't condemn the man for something he allegedly did; when all possibilities are ruled out, the motive set, the evidence concrete, then and only then can we strom the streets to WWE Headquarters with torches and pitch forks.



Mate as much as i'd like to believe it wasn't him theres little to no chance of it not being. He never showed up to the pay per view events previous days before this event for "family emergencies" and it has been proven that the kid and wife died hours if not days before he was hanged himself. Do you think if it was an outside murderer, Benoit, a professional athlete, would just sit around waiting to be hanged?


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People can say that he should go to hell. I mean he killed a 7 year old child and his wife, what do you expect people to say?



Also, theoretically, for all the religious folk at there, he definitely should go to Hell for suicide, as it _is_ a sin.




			
				Kaguya Kimimaro said:
			
		

> *insane psychobabble*



There's no reason to storm WWE. They weren't the ones that strangled an innocent woman to death, a woman who four years prior tried to get away from this man, and then waited several hours before placing a pillow over his "beloved son"'s face and proceeded to smother him, which would surely induce a shocking and frightening experience as the child's last moments, before sending five text messages to people and then hanging himself so he "wouldn't have to deal with it". You and your inane conspiracy theories are sad, pitiful attempts at trying to "clear the name" of a man that all signs are pointing to guilty. Believe it or not, police and investigators ARE capable of doing their jobs and they would be able to detect the presence of ammonia or any other such substance that would have knocked out Benoit (which they would have had to do if they wanted to store his body until Sunday morning and then hang him, which makes no sense if they could drug him and not the wife as she clearly gave signs of a struggle), grab a hold of his cell phone and send text messages to his co-workers... this is all, mind you, after they found a way to break in to the premises completely undetected... police would also be able to spot signs of breaking and entering, unless they just so happened to know an expert locksmith who was able to get them inside the building...

Stop treating the investigators like a bunch of idiots just to make a sorry attempt at trying to save the image of your fallen hero. He killed two people, no drugs involved, and then took his own life, in spite of the religious repercussions, which he must've undoubtedly thought of if he used the imagery of the Bible with his heinous murders.

Quit trying to put your pity on the man; what about that seven year-old boy who will never breathe or walk or talk or laugh or cry again? The last things he'll remember, wherever he is, is his father putting a pillow to his face and snuffing out his life like a candle, as if it meant NOTHING.

And I'm sick and tired of people who think they know more about criminal investigation and forensic science than the police and investigators just because they're so sophisticated and watch CSI: Miami or Law & Order. It's YOU people who are making the BIGGEST conspiracy theories and allegations.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 26, 2007)

Klarth said:


> Thank you... but... "hanged". Not "hung". (Sorry).



Corrected


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 26, 2007)

Klarth said:


> Also, theoretically, for all the religious folk at there, he definitely should go to Hell for suicide, as it _is_ a sin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to show sympathy for him; we just can't accept this until investigators are 100% sure that this is exactly what happened.  Same with any murder. Unless someone confesses, they need to have absolute certainty before condemning them.  As I said before (if you paid attention) if this is true, then all my respect and love for Chris died along with his son Daniel. Listen to what I posted before before insulting me... jerk.

Also, I wasn't thinking of storming wwe, but I know some crazy citizens are thinking of doing shit like that.  I was exaggerating.. no body's to blame but Chris if this is really what happened.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> I'm not trying to show sympathy for him; we just can't accept this until investigators are 100% sure that this is exactly what happened.  Same with any murder. Unless someone confesses, they need to have absolute certainty before condemning them.  As I said before (if you paid attention) if this is true, then all my respect and love for Chris died along with his son Daniel. Listen to what I posted before before insulting me... jerk.



Well there certainly won't be any condemning this day because, like a coward, he sent himself straight to Hell. Again: Believe it or not, they are capable of doing their jobs, a LOT better than people who think they can just because they watch television shows on it. They wouldn't be treating it as a double-murder-suicide and speaking to the press about it in such a case if they didn't have the utmost confidence that it is with almost perfect certainty the case. Not everyone is a screw-up.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2007)

son_michael said:


> everyone loved the man, everyone respected him and *everyone felt like they could trust benoit with there lives*



LMAO, oh the irony.



Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> *Listen* to what I posted before before insulting me... jerk.



I can hear you or I can read you?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope I won't condemn Chris Benoit. I just feel sorry that he met his end that way. Whatever it is that really happened, I can't say for sure until a conclusion has been drawn.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 26, 2007)

graysocks said:


> He never showed up to the pay per view events previous days before this event for "family emergencies" and it has been proven that the kid and wife died hours if not days before he was hanged himself. Do you think if it was an outside murderer, Benoit, a professional athlete, would just sit around waiting to be hanged?


Hum...good point...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 26, 2007)

Klarth said:


> Well there certainly won't be any condemning this day because, like a coward, he sent himself straight to Hell. Again: Believe it or not, they are capable of doing their jobs, a LOT better than people who think they can just because they watch television shows on it.


People like me, eh? What are you some 30 year old that still watches kids shows?  Don't judge me.  I'm just saying, there needs to be 100% certainty (or close to it) before you completely destroy someone's memory.  I'm tired of ignorant pricks thinking that just because someone allegedly did something it means that they did do it.  Innocent until proven guilty, right? Wrong, not with people like you.  Guilty means there is no reasonable doubt whatsoever that they are innocent.  This is why we have a criminal justice system and a court of appeals.  Yes, I think that there is a 99.9% chance that he did do these horrible acts.  But that .1% is why we have appelate courts..  I did a report on the death penalty in the 8th grade, and it is estimated that 700 or more innocent people were executed as of 2002.  There was this one mentally impaired man who was released from death row because someone later confessed to the crime(s) on tape.  However, it was years before his innocence was proven.  That is the appelate court doing its job.  HOWEVER, this is probably NOT the case here.  What I'm trying to say is that people cannot rule the possibility of innocence out.  I'm sorry, I was under the impression that we lived in a Democracy.. silly me. 

Sorry if I came across as a ass hole or star loving, ignorant person who thinks they know everything; what I posted above (justice system stuff) is what I was trying to do in my previous posts, which obviously didn't get the thought across.  

Sorry again, hope I didn't make anyone really mad.

btw, I don't mean to insult you Klarth, I actually think you made some very good points and you conveyed a really good message.  No hate or inuslts meant, sorry.


----------



## badakbusuk (Jun 26, 2007)

wow... he seems like a good guy in WWE..guess it was just an act.. never knew he'd do that


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2007)

new info from espn





> FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. -- Pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife, suffocated his 7-year-old son and placed a Bible next to their bodies before hanging himself with the pulley of a weight machine, authorities said Tuesday.
> Investigators found prescription anabolic steroids in the house and want to know whether the muscle man nicknamed "The Canadian Crippler" was unhinged by the bodybuilding drugs, which can cause paranoia, depression and explosive outbursts known as "roid rage."
> 
> Authorities are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths of Chris Benoit, above, his wife and child.
> ...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh wow, that manages to make the event even more tragic.


----------



## animewrestlingdonuts (Jun 27, 2007)

RIP Chris Benoit also love/respect the wrestler not the killer.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 27, 2007)

He murdered them and killed himself. I bet it was drugs.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

> "You always rooted for him, because he was a good guy and he overcame the odds," said Dave Meltzer, editor of the Wrestling Observer, a weekly news letter. "It's like if you watched 'Rocky,' and in the end it comes out that Rocky killed his wife and his son."



I have to say that's probably the most accurate description.



animewrestlingdonuts said:


> RIP Chris Benoit also love/respect the wrestler not the killer.



QFT.
We admire him for his wrestling exploits and image, not his real-life deeds.
And damn I hate neggers who don't leave their names


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 27, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> He murdered them and killed himself. I bet it was drugs.


No drugs were found at the scene (and why would he hide them if he were killing himself)?  Also, he left a Bible by both his wife and his son, which is obviously significant.  It seems he believed he was doing this for some purpose of good... delusion, sure, but drugs, no.


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2007)

Honestly, get that Benoit shit out of your avatars/sigs people, it's retarded. Maybe I should get an avatar honoring some other random murderer. No matter what they did with their life or how famous they were there's no reason to pity someone who killed his wife and 7 year old son.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Geg said:


> Honestly, get that Benoit shit out of your avatars/sigs people, it's retarded. Maybe I should get an avatar honoring some other random murderer. No matter what they did with their life or how famous they were there's no reason to pity someone who killed his wife and 7 year old son.





animewrestlingdonuts said:


> RIP Chris Benoit also love/respect the wrestler not the killer.



Quoted again.
Nobody here's thanking him or honouring him because he did this shit. Nobody condones what he did to his family. He was crazed enough to kill his family, and was a fucking coward for killing himself. That doesn't give us a reason to stop showing our appreciation for the entertainment he provided us with his wrestling.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 27, 2007)

I sort of stopped watching wrestling some years ago, but I remember that Chris used to be one of my favourite characters.. I just feel very sorry for him and his family.. such a wonderful career, and personal life just wasted away like that in a day.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2007)

^ how do you know that he had some  wonderful personal life?


----------



## Morwain (Jun 27, 2007)

.....Lovely more bad news about family killings that just about makes my day....(insert sarcasm anywhere you like)


----------



## CrystalCypher (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyway, I haven't read this whole topic so here are my two cents. We don't know if he was in his right state of mind when he did it. For all we know, steroids, depression, or something completely different could have developed into a psychological thing. We wont know until the Toxicology report comes in.  I don't know if people know this, but about two years ago Benoit lost one of his friends named Eddie Guerrero. They've been probably the closest for over 15 years. I'm willing to bet that is when it all started it became a psychological issue. There have been reports to indicate that he was unstable when he thought people were following him and kept his family in the house. 

Was it wrong that Benoit did this? Definitely and it was a very tragic incident that I wish never happened. 

Should Benoit have a tribute? The wrestler should definitely have a tribute, because for 22 years he gave to the business of wrestling and we should honor his career. Should the man have a tribute? If it turns out that he was in the right state of mind? No. If it turns out he was unstable *I* will forgive him.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 27, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Quoted again.
> Nobody here's thanking him or honouring him because he did this shit. Nobody condones what he did to his family. He was crazed enough to kill his family, and was a fucking coward for killing himself. That doesn't give us a reason to stop showing *our appreciation for the entertainment he provided us with his wrestling.*



And that entertainment is reason enough for him to "Rest in Peace"?


----------



## CrystalCypher (Jun 27, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> And that entertainment is reason enough for him to "Rest in Peace"?



and what if he was unstable in the head where the real Chris Benoit wasn't there in the first place? Should Benoit be condemned for something that he had no control of? His closest friends such as Dean Malenko and Chavo Guerrero, you know the people that actually knew the ****ing guy considered him a good person, yet out of no where this happens, you wouldn't be suspicious or questioning that this didn't make sense?

If the toxicology reports confirm it and news reports indicate it than he should R.I.P.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> And that entertainment is reason enough for him to "Rest in Peace"?



You have anything that's as short and conveys "Thank you for the wrestling" better?


----------



## Aizen (Jun 27, 2007)

Nothing more to say than: Rest in peace


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 27, 2007)

CrystalCypher said:


> and what if he was unstable in the head where the real Chris Benoit wasn't there in the first place? Should Benoit be condemned for something that he had no control of? His closest friends such as Dean Malenko and Chavo Guerrero, you know the people that actually knew the ****ing guy considered him a good person, yet out of no where this happens, you wouldn't be suspicious or questioning that this didn't make sense?
> 
> If the toxicology reports confirm it and news reports indicate it than he should R.I.P.



His closest friends weren't killed by him. His wife and kid were. Didn't the report say she tried to divorce him previously? What about the restraining order? Obviously she was making it all up, because his closest friends say he was a good guy.. And they knew him better than his wife.. 

Granted, if he'd been mentally unstable due to something out of his control, then you can't condemn him. BUT taking drugs does NOT fall into that category.



GrimaH said:


> You have anything that's as short and conveys "Thank you for the wrestling" better?



R.I.P doesn't convey "Thank you for the wrestling" unless you're only addressing it to the fictional persona created by him. The real guy killed his family. Unless he's been wrestling for 40 years, your custom title says something else: "RIP Chris Benoit 1967-2007"


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 27, 2007)

What a fucking cunt. I hate these bastards that kill people and THEN commit suicide...do it before you hurt any1 else bitch. 

ps. I don't give a shit about what he did for wrestling or how "good" he was in the arena


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2007)

Vash said:


> No drugs were found at the scene (and why would he hide them if he were killing himself)?  Also, he left a Bible by both his wife and his son, which is obviously significant.  It seems he believed he was doing this for some purpose of good... delusion, sure, but drugs, no.



On *Good Morning America*, investigators indicated that they found Steroids in the home and makes suggestions that it might be related to "Roid Rage" (still awaiting toxicology report)

Benoit's wife has filed a restraining order against him, due to his aggression towards her. Then there's also the fact that his son was having growth problems (and was technically classified as a Dwarf) and investigators found needle marks on him which is most likely as a result of growth hormone injections and you have a greater picture of their lives. 

It's still a great jumble as to what exactly made him snap, but details are starting to pour in regarding Benoit's home life.


----------



## little nin (Jun 27, 2007)

lol to the person that null-repped me saying "i hate you ^ (use bro)"


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> R.I.P doesn't convey "Thank you for the wrestling" unless you're only addressing it to the fictional persona created by him. The real guy killed his family. Unless he's been wrestling for 40 years, your custom title says something else: "RIP Chris Benoit 1967-2007"



Help me find something better then.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 27, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Help me find something better then.



"Thank you for the wrestling".


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 27, 2007)

PEOPLE ROIDS COULD NOT HAVE BEEN ENVOVLED AS OF APRIL 7TH HE WAS CLEAN


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> On *Good Morning America*, investigators indicated that they found Steroids in the home and makes suggestions that it might be related to "Roid Rage" (still awaiting toxicology report)
> 
> Benoit's wife has filed a restraining order against him, due to his aggression towards her. Then there's also the fact that his son was having growth problems (and was technically classified as a Dwarf) and investigators found needle marks on him which is most likely as a result of growth hormone injections and you have a greater picture of their lives.
> 
> It's still a great jumble as to what exactly made him snap, but details are starting to pour in regarding Benoit's home life.



RAWR WOMAN YOU NOT BRING ME BIG SON (murders) RAWR SON YOU FUCING DWARF FIGHT ME


 

fun family


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> "Thank you for the wrestling".



Can't fit it in.  
And it's freaking lame.


----------



## Anarchy (Jun 27, 2007)

He was my favorite wrestler.  I was shocked when I heard the news.

It just doesn't make any sense. I am waiting to hear more about the police investiagtion, so maybe I'll be able to wrap my mind around what happened.


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, the toxicology reports seem to have eliminated the possibility of steroids being a factor. This seems to be a premeditated, cold-hearted killing.
Juve man


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Can't fit it in.
> And it's freaking lame.



How about "Gee, thanks for killing two people that really didn't deserve it for whatever idiotic reason you had, despite the fact that people are going to pity and feel sorry for you just because you were an actor on TV... it's okay, mate, happens to everyone."

I personally like that one.


@Ishin - The link you just posted said that toxicology reports were _not_ finished... 



> 3. *Toxicology tests have not even been completed*, so there is no current evidence that Benoit even had steroids or any other substance in his body. In that regard, on the last test done on Benoit by WWE's independently administered drug testing program, done on April 10, 2007, Benoit tested negative.



Previous reports from the police said they would take _two weeks_ to complete. I'd trust the police over the company just trying to cover up any possible drug use of its actors.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 27, 2007)

police and investigators have also said steroids couldn't have played a role, but they wouldn't comment on his frame of mind and shouldn't.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Klarth said:


> How about "Gee, thanks for killing two people that really didn't deserve it for whatever idiotic reason you had, despite the fact that people are going to pity and feel sorry for you just because you were an actor on TV... it's okay, mate, happens to everyone."
> 
> I personally like that one.





			
				me lol I just quoted myself aint that cool guys eh said:
			
		

> Nobody here's thanking him or honouring him because he did this shit. Nobody condones what he did to his family. He was crazed enough to kill his family, and was a fucking coward for killing himself. That doesn't give us a reason to stop showing our appreciation for the entertainment he provided us with his wrestling.



I don't feel like changing the "nobody" part just for you


----------



## Tousen (Jun 27, 2007)

i just found out about this 10 minutes and i nearly spilt my coffee all over this...this is crazy and sicking...i dont think he would ever go out like that


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 27, 2007)

The fac5 that he placed bibles beside his wife and sons body means he put thought into it and it was not over a fit of rage. the only sign of struggle is the blood behind his wife's head, she was bound by the feet and arms. chris benoit, i dont know what to think. i knew you when i was just a child, i grew up watching you and now those memories are tainted. I feel terrible over this whole thing, but think of his close friends, like chavo (he lost Eddie now he has to deal with this, you have my thoughts chavo), Dean malenko, and Bret hart. think of the state they must be in, the most i feel for his two other sons. he has other children, now they must carry this burrden for the rest of their lives. in 5 years, no one will be talking about chris benoit the rabid wolverine, the canadian crippler, they'll be talking about chris benoit the double murderer. please find peace nancy and daniel.


----------



## i luv blue (Jun 27, 2007)

i herd about that its crazy,and sad.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 27, 2007)

People will be talking about him as a double murderer only if we the people who enjoyed watching on the ring and like his character let him down.Whatever happened that night will never be known but we should not judge him for 1 mistake that took place near the end but for his whole life.The weak and wicked judge someone without even caring to see what that person was all about!
R.I.P Chris Benoit forever in my memories.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 27, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> People will be talking about him as a double murderer only if we the people who enjoyed watching on the ring and like his character let him down.Whatever happened that night will never be known but we should not judge him for 1 mistake that took place near the end but for his whole life.The weak and wicked judge someone without even caring to see what that person was all about!
> R.I.P Chris Benoit forever in my memories.



when i heard he had died my heart fell into my stomach. i was hurting, when i heard the double murder suicide thing i was shocked but still i felt for him i hoped and prayed that he wasn't the one to do it. If you continue to remember chris benoit then remember this too, he killed his son. he placed a bible by his body, he put thought into the killing. HIS 7 YEAR OLD SON. i grew up watching chris, i always liked him, now it's all gone to waste. he doesn't deserve to be remember for his wrestling, he doesn't deserve our pity, he didn't deserve an easy way out like taking his own life, he should have lived the rest of his life rotting in prison for that act. so what if he provided you with entertainment, are you entertained now. chris benoit doesn't deserve our thoughts, his family deserves them. his family deserves our prayers, not him. not that kind of man.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Again, you haters, nobody here (except maybe that guy I quoted but I forgot his name >_>) is condoning his actions and nobody is appreciating or thanking him for it. We're all unanimously agreeing that he was fucked up to have done such a thing. But you also gotta see that he had entertained us with his amazing wrestling and was arguably one of the most popular wrestlers in the history of WWF. (key word being WAS) What's wrong with thanking him for it?


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 27, 2007)

i cannot say i am an angel who never sinned and who has nothing to hide.i do agree with that what you say midnight joker  but who says he did it.We should not be the ones to judge, its god's work.Although he supposedly killed his 7 year old son, it was his action and his state of mind. Under certain situation we lost control.I would most probably go with an overuse of steroid or new products he might have used.Drugs even the memory enhancers can have bad effects if misused(i know about that).But for me personally, when i heard about the News report, i immediately said FOUL PLAY.


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jun 27, 2007)

Tragic...Was it he who killed his son and his wife?

I really do not understand why anyone would do such a thing. it's just horrible. If I had a deathnote....

Was Chris Benoit very famous in the US, I've never heard of the guy so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 27, 2007)

Doom Rabbit Chris Benoit was famous everywhere people could watch wrestling.
His character was special.
Too long to say about him and no thread could satisfy that.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 27, 2007)

I have no idea what Chris Benoit was thinking when he did all this, and the sad things is we may never know why he did this. Benoit wasn't really my favourite wrestler, but he was one of the wrestlers I liked. I would always expect a good match whenever he stepped into the ring. But no matter how good his in-ring skills were, it will never change the fact that he left this world a murderer. Everyone knows him because we see him in television. But obviously the Benoit we see on the squared circle isn't necessarily the same Benoit outside the ring. And unfortunately we're all gonna remember him as a murderer, not one of the best wrestlers ever. No one ever expected this from Benoit, not even his closest friends. Bret Hart, who pretty much viewed Chris as a brother also can't believe that he would do something like that. It would be nice not to judge him, but after what he did to his family and then to himself, it's pretty hard to not judge him. I believe that ever murderer should rot in hell because no human being has the right to take the life of another human being. He may have been a great wrestler, one of the best wrestlers for sure, but it won't change the fact that he murdered his family and then proceeded to commit suicide. Those are 2 major sins right there. As much as I like Benoit as a wrestler, I believe he should burn in hell for taking away the life of not just his wife, but of his 7-year-old son as well. He took away the kid's future with him. We can judge him and all, but ultimately we don't get the final say. God (if you believe in him) will be the one to judge him.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Jun 27, 2007)

this

Interview with King Booker on the situation.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 27, 2007)

Murder Suicide my ASS


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Again, you haters, nobody here (except maybe that guy I quoted but I forgot his name >_>) is condoning his actions and nobody is appreciating or thanking him for it. We're all unanimously agreeing that he was fucked up to have done such a thing. But you also gotta see that he had entertained us with his amazing wrestling and was arguably one of the most popular wrestlers in the history of WWF. (key word being WAS) What's wrong with thanking him for it?



Haters? Or are you just to stubborn to admit what he did was wrong, no matter what he did in hir carrer he does not desearve "thx" for anything. He messed up, his choice. 


who cares if he entertained us ( hell he was getting millions for it) HE killed his 7 year old son ( 7) and his wife. That right there just makes him a scumbag no matter what he did in his lifetime.


hell, even the WWE is regretting that 3 hour tribute they did.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 27, 2007)

ssj_goku watch what Booker said about Chris ,also he said we all have our breaking points,we also have malfunctions.Also who are we to judge another man, it is the duty of the higher up,God, and i mean all the names given to the creator.He lead a good life and he never got into any scandals.If one should judge then he should be ready to be judged in return.
Chris Benoit people will remember you for what you showed them,deep inside we will remember your for your good deeds and not bad ones.

P.S:Nice signature BTW.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Haters? Or are you just to stubborn to admit what he did was wrong, no matter what he did in hir carrer he does not desearve "thx" for anything. He messed up, his choice.



Um, if you actually bothered to READ my posts you'd see immediately that I KEPT STRESSING THAT HE WAS WRONG FOR DOING SUCH MESSED UP SHIT. 
And if you think that everything - EVERYTHING - that a man could be credited for should not be acknowledged because of a horrible crime he did at the end of his life, well, you're being biased, and you're letting your rage at his murder-suicide get the better of you.



> who cares if he entertained us ( hell he was getting millions for it) HE killed his 7 year old son ( 7) and his wife. That right there just makes him a scumbag no matter what he did in his lifetime.



-You'd see if you fucking bothered to read the thread that a lot of people care.
-Yeah he did kill them, and yeah he died a scumbag.
But you see, up till that fateful weekend he hadn't been a scumbag.



> hell, even the WWE is regretting that 3 hour tribute they did.



Indeed.

Letting rage cloud your minds eh?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> ssj_goku watch what Booker said about Chris ,also he said we all have our breaking points,we also have malfunctions.Also who are we to judge another man, it is the duty of the higher up,God, and i mean all the names given to the creator



True you are correct here and I agree with you.


> .He lead a good life and he never got into any scandals.



How do you know he lead the good life? people keep saying this but it baffles me how they can say that when they only watched him on "tv"


> If one should judge then he should be ready to be judged in return.
> Chris Benoit people will remember you for what you showed them,deep inside we will remember your for your good deeds and not bad ones.



True about the judgeing point, but I as a wrestling fan will not mourn him for his suicide because he was a great wrestler. He tainted his name and to mourn such a person is wrong imo.  

He took his own life and that alone is  a sin ( if you go by the bible and what not) and really is a cowardliness move.



Now I do not want to do comparisons here or what not, but what if the Virginia tech person killed only 3 people and then himself but did something great on the side like wrestling etc? Would you do the same for him? I highly doubt it.



> P.S:Nice signature BTW.





hehe thx, I have to update it soon.



@grim



> But you see, up till that fateful weekend he hadn't been a scumbag.




How do you know? from what we been reading he had a bad relationship with his wife and other things. You only know what he did on "tv" and your going to assume he was not a scumbag or had a happy life before this?

Please stop assuming that already.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 27, 2007)

also the wwe regret doing the 3 hour tribute because of public image.
This has brought a lot of bad publicity to the sport.Tonnes of people who never heard of him or watch wrestling are doing quick conclusion on wrestlers and Chris Benoit, which is wrong.
Basically lots of those people who like to judge others are making there voice heard.
I join Grimah to say that judge someone on his whole life not on the 1 mistake he did in the end.Like King Booker said:"we all have our breaking points  , the mind is a delicate thing and its has its malfunction."

P.S:its been a long time since we last cross each other but if u remember ssj_goku you were among the first to green me in NF when i joined in february of this year.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Now I do not want to do comparisons here or what not, but what if the Virginia tech person killed only 3 people and then himself but did something great on the side like wrestling etc? Would you do the same for him? I highly doubt it.



The Virginia Tech person was a creepy guy nobody liked, and everyone shunned, and he had well-documented mental problems which everybody ignored until shit happened.
Chris Benoit had always been a nice guy on the show and off it, as all his close friends have said. He brought great wrestling entertainment to the masses consistently and never acted like a diva about it.
Don't compare two completely different people.



> How do you know? from what we been reading he had a bad relationship with his wife and other things. You only know what he did on "tv" and your going to assume he was not a scumbag or had a happy life before this?
> 
> Please stop assuming that already.



OK then. You should also stop assuming that he had always been a scumbag because one fine day he went berserk.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> I join Grimah to say that judge someone on his whole life not on the 1 mistake he did in the end.Like King Booker said:"we all have our breaking points  , the mind is a delicate thing and its has its malfunction."



He killed himself, he took the easy way out, he gets ( or should not) get no mourning. Breaking points or not, plus his whole life , how do we know what he did his whole life other than be on tv? and get millions for it?



> P.S:its been a long time since we last cross each other but if u remember ssj_goku you were among the first to green me in NF when i joined in february of this year.



ah ya I remeber that hehe, it has been a while. Well I have to head to work now ( 3rd shift ) guh =/ Summer money  




@grim

 and you can stop assuming that he had such a great life with no personal problems etc. 

IT seems you did not read my whole post, either way I'm done on this topic, I can tell through all the posts here your a huge fan of his and trying to mourn for his *SUICIDE* in any possible way, imo thats pathetic.


also there was more than 1 day that he was a scumbag, his previous relationship and his threats to his wife over the past couple of years ( from what the news have been posting about it) not to mention he did do steroids back in the day I remeber that, did he do them now? who knows we will find out soon.



plus his "breaking point" please....... alot of people have breaking points and done bad things ( killed ppl etc) and got treated badly after they died ( which they should have to a degree) I see the same thing happening here.


----------



## Senzur (Jun 27, 2007)

to bad, R.I.P BEnoit and family, it was still wrong though, no matter how much of a great superstar he is


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @grim
> 
> and you can stop assuming that he had such a great life with no personal problems etc.



You missed my fucking point.



> IT seems you did not read my whole post, either way I'm done on this topic, I can tell through all the posts here your a huge fan of his and trying to mourn for his *SUICIDE* in any possible way, imo thats pathetic.



Nope. Read my posts, I wanted to show my appreciation for his contribution to wrestling and the entertainment he provided. AND I FUCKING CONDEMNED HIS SUICIDE-MURDER.
Really, I expected you to at least comprehend what I post.



> also there was more than 1 day that he was a scumbag, his previous relationship and his threats to his wife over the past couple of years ( from what the news have been posting about it) not to mention he did do steroids back in the day I remeber that, did he do them now? who knows we will find out soon.



And those were anywhere near the levels of murder or should be condemned similarly?
Are those stuff even rare? :/
And did I ever say Chris Benoit thank you for taking steroids and threatening your family and eventually killing them? :/
No I didn't, and stop fucking assuming I'm trying to do that.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2007)

> Chris Benoit had always been a nice guy on the show and off it, as all his close friends have said. He brought great wrestling entertainment to the masses consistently and never acted like a diva about it.
> Don't compare two completely different people.


You realise he acts whilst he is wrestling, also most people who abuse their wives don't give that impression to others, they generally put on a mask when they are around other people and come across as decent people. I fail to see how he is a good person when he beat his wife, then murdered her at some later time along with her child.

I dunno, maybe I wrong, I mean we all know how nice a guy OJ Simpson is. Behind the cold murder of his wife he is probably a decent guy right?


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Jio said:


> You realise he acts whilst he is wrestling, also most people who abuse their wives don't give that impression to others, they generally put on a mask when they are around other people and come across as decent people. I fail to see how he is a good person when he beat his wife, then murdered her at some later time along with her child.



We don't know if he beat his wife or she was being a bitch. And no I'm not in denial :/
Let's say I grant you that. Now please tell me why I should not appreciate his dedication as a wrestler and the great entertainment he brought everyone for years because he showed at the end of his life he wasn't a good person.
MJ ain't a good person and I don't see people hesitating from appreciating him for his songs. Though of course he's a fucking saint compared to what Benoit did. Depends on how you compare hanging your own kid out of a building and molesting little boys to murdering your family.



> I dunno, maybe I wrong, I mean we all know how nice a guy OJ Simpson is. Behind the cold murder of his wife he is probably a decent guy right?



Never heard of him.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok everybody, it seems that these murders may have been mostly caused by roid rage.  Chris had been taking steroids, we knew he was, but they were prescription steroids, and the fact that they didn't show up on the steroid test means that they were most likely for infertility.  Maybe he was trying to be able to have kids again, I don't know.  So, the new scenario seems to be that in his "roid rage" he killed his child and wife and when his "rage" ended, he realized what he had done and hung himself.  This is also likely why he placed bibles next to their bodies; he was a very spiritual man and I don't know maybe he thought this would help them in the afterlife.  This, with new information, seems very likely to be the case.  He may have been having an argument with his wife and he just snapped.  If this is the case (which it seems to be), then his other children may well have grounds to sue the company who made the steroids for a number of possible things.  This is all info that I got in my health class today, because my teacher was taking about how bad drugs are for you.  Also, this seems to me the only way that Chris would just completely go against his personality.  He was described by his friends as a family man after all. I may be wrong; I'm sure we'll find out in the next week.  Peace


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2007)

Roid rages tend not to last for two days. And you don't do methodical shit like tie someone up and strangle them or choke out people that are sleeping. A lot of roid rage deaths tend to be rather messy because it's spur of the moment shit. What Chris did to Nancy and Daniel comes off way too pre-meditated to be the result of roid rage(but I don't doubt he'd been on them, though. Anybody could see he was).


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

Basically what I've been saying:

Me: We appreciate him for the entertainment his wrestling brought us, not his actions the past weekend.
Geg: Stop parading Benoit in your avas/sigs, you're honouring a murderer. No matter what there must be no reason to pity a murderer of the family.
Me: We're not honouring his murder, we're honouring his wrestling. He's wrong for being a murderer, never disagreed with that.
Klarth: LOL, I like "thanks for killing your wife and 7-year-old Kid just because your a nice actor"
Me: Read and comprehend my posts, smart alec.
midnight joker: He doesn't deserve any shit at all because he killed his family.
Me: Just lemme reiterate that he's wrong for killing his family, but he did do good stuff like bring entertainment to the masses, and just like he deserves criticism and cursing for his murders, he deserves kudos for the entertainment.
Ssj3_Goku: You don't wanna admit he was wrong for killing his family. He did that so he must have been a scumbag no matter what.
Me: Fuck, read my posts he IS wrong for killing his family, and that doesn't mean fuck all his achievements because of that. And he became a scumbag only when he killed his family.
Ssj3_Goku: You assuming he was definitely not a scumbag. Stop that.
Me: Hokay, I should, you should stop assuming he had always been a scumbag too.
Ssj3_Goku: Yeah you too. And I read your posts, you're just trying to mourn for his SUICIDE and its pathetic.
Me: Fuck you didn't read them, I CONDEMNED his suicide and murder. I wanted to show appreciation for his wrestling.
Jio: You do realise he could have been acting to be nice when he had been a bad guy all along.
Me: COULD. Even so that doesn't give me a reason to stop appreciating his wrestling.

Everybody missed my point. Those who attacked me without reading my post should 
-GTFO and learn comprehension
-Cool it and think with a calm head.

I'M NOT ADMIRING HIM IN ANY WAY FOR KILLING HIS FAMILY AND COMMITTING SUICIDE LIKE A FUCKING COWARD.
I'M APPRECIATING HIM FOR THE ENTERTAINMENT HIS WRESTLING BROUGHT TO EVERYONE.

So stick to attacking to my point, goddammit.

And yeah, for those who don't care, do the right thing, act like one who doesn't care and don't reply to this.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 27, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> ssj_goku watch what Booker said about Chris ,also he said we all have our breaking points,we also have malfunctions.Also who are we to judge another man, it is the duty of the higher up,God, and i mean all the names given to the creator.He lead a good life and he never got into any scandals.If one should judge then he should be ready to be judged in return.
> Chris Benoit people will remember you for what you showed them,deep inside we will remember your for your good deeds and not bad ones.
> 
> P.S:Nice signature BTW.


Are you....? We all have our breaking points but we all don't kill a 7 year old kid and our wife if we have one / beloved. It's easy, we are human beings who are taught what is right and what is wrong. Killing your own child and wife is as WRONG as something could get. We don't need "god" to judge this, and yes I'm prepared to be judged because as stupid things I might've done and will do, nothing will be worse then what he did. If I don't want to live, I commit suicide in worst case.

Chris Benoit will be remember for being the murderer and father of his son, for being husband and the murderer of his wife. A cruel inhuman being which should've been shot.



> I'M NOT ADMIRING HIM IN ANY WAY FOR KILLING HIS FAMILY AND COMMITTING SUICIDE LIKE A FUCKING COWARD.
> I'M APPRECIATING HIM FOR THE ENTERTAINMENT HIS WRESTLING BROUGHT TO EVERYONE.


You should keep your admiration of his entertainment to your self, not everyone is willing to see a murderer in someones avatar. 

The murderer he committed  >>>>> all good things he's done.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> You should keep your admiration of his entertainment to your self, not everyone is willing to see a murderer in someones avatar.
> 
> The murderer he committed  >>>>> all good things he's done.



Finally, someone talking reason. 
Well so far I haven't received any death threats for it, so I assume it's no biggie, but when you put it that way I can see how annoying it could be to posters. I'll look for a new theme.
Crippler Crossface FTW 

edit: lol Jink.
edit2: Oh, but that doesn't mean all good things he's done should be buried.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 27, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Roid rages tend not to last for two days. And you don't do methodical shit like tie someone up and strangle them or choke out people that are sleeping. A lot of roid rage deaths tend to be rather messy because it's spur of the moment shit. What Chris did to Nancy and Daniel comes off way too pre-meditated to be the result of roid rage(but I don't doubt he'd been on them, though. Anybody could see he was).


I'm not going to condone (think I spelled it wrong..) anything, but people need to realize that steroids played a huge part in this tragedy.  I still have respect for Chris, and I always will.  I have faith that the specifics of his state of mind will somewhat exonerate him. If not, then I will respect the wrestler not the killer.  Point is if he hadn't been taking steroids (perscription and non perscription it seems), there is a very real chance that nobody would be dead.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2007)

If roid rage was the reason behind this, he wouldn't have tied up his fucking wife and strangled her with eletrical cord nor would he have *waited* almost an entire fucking day before killing his son by choking while he was sleeping. What Chris did was fucking methodical and no person under a roid-induced rage would do shit like how he did it. 

If anything, I'd guess concussions could possibly play a huge role in this because wrestlers tend to work a lot with shit like that without getting it checked hoping that it goes away. Steroids are only being discussed so much in connection to this because of the roids they found at his house and because it's such a huge issue right now due to the media's obsession with baseball, Barry Bonds, and the history of the business.

Hell, most of the talking heads in the media that bring up wrestlers that die before they turn 50 tend to generalize all of them as being roids/drug-related and don't factor in other things like fatal accidents, medical conditions(the guy who played Yokozuna was deathly afraid of spiders and suffered a heart attack because he found one in his hotel room), and numerous other shit like gangland hits(Dino Bravo). And honestly, there are guys who've juiced a LOT more and a lot longer than Benoit and they haven't snapped and killed their loved ones.

Blaming it on steroids is too fucking easy and I'd rather wait til they hopefully examine his brain and rule out everything else before falling back on a scapegoat like roids.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 27, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> If roid rage was the reason behind this, he wouldn't have tied up his fucking wife and strangled her with eletrical cord nor would he have *waited* almost an entire fucking day before killing his son by choking while he was sleeping. What Chris did was fucking methodical and no person under a roid-induced rage would do shit like how he did it.
> 
> If anything, I'd guess concussions could possibly play a huge role in this because wrestlers tend to work a lot with shit like that without getting it checked hoping that it goes away. Steroids are only being discussed so much in connection to this because of the roids they found at his house and because it's such a huge issue right now due to the media's obsession with baseball, Barry Bonds, and the history of the business.
> 
> ...


Word. I agree completely.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2007)

I've heard all sorts of stories regarding him and his families death.  Had anything actually been officially announced?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 28, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> I've heard all sorts of stories regarding him and his families death.  Had anything actually been officially announced?


No, not really.  It's only been 2 days since they discovered the bodies; it's still in the preliminary stage of the investigation. :/


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2007)

Eh. Never liked the dude, never was entertaining.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jun 28, 2007)

man, i actually grew up watching him back in the good ol' wcw days..fucking riods, so many lives lost..


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 28, 2007)

Grimah dont listen to them

supporting someones artitic creation =/= supporting the creators personal life


screw that, 

lets say im a big fan of michael jacksons music (im not btw). does that mean
i support child abuse?

oh shietz! Kurt cobain shot himself! 
if i like to listen nirvana does that mean i support suicide?

same thing here.
If i like Benoits performance in the ring, that doesnt mean i support murdering.


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jun 28, 2007)

Go Grimah!  Now, I see it alot like you, but I would have to say that people aren't seeing the fact that the murders make no sense!  I would completely withold the whole scumbag thing until I found out why he did it.  Roid rage doesn't make any sense.  Also, since he killed his son first, what happened between then and when he killed his wife?  Thirdly, I'd like to say that one theory that me and my friends have been tossing around is the possibility that son wasn't son and that's why he snapped.  A bit mauryesque, but it makes more sense than him going home and randomly doing this.  Another strange thing was that he even waited to kill his wife.  Also, that he hesitated to kill himself. 

 Anyway, I don't condone killing.  I don't think that it's right, but unlike alotta you guys I also don't think that it's wrong.  I mourn his death because he gave me lots of enjoyment throughout his career and it's not like you guys think of yourselves as "scumbags" when you swat a fly, cage a pet, or eat meat.  Quit being hypocrites and realize that everybody kills and everybody fucks up.  You can't simply impose your beliefs that he was a bad guy on everybody else because you think that you're "right."


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry for the double posts, but completely different pieces.  I had heard that he killed his wife second on the news.  Which way was it?


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 28, 2007)

I wouldn't want to comment on the killing-suicide itself until the report was released. Until then I'm not taking sides on the incident.
And bebopbountyhead, murder will always be considered morally wrong to almost everyone. And the most likely scenario here is that Benoit actually murdered his family, including a child, which is deplorable, so even if he was under the influence of any drugs he had to have been pretty fucked up to do that. For that he'd be pretty much bashed for as long as he's remembered, sadly.
I'm not too sure about the sequence of the killings.

Youkai you speak it like it is.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 28, 2007)

I think he killed his wife on Saturday, his son on Sunday and then himself on Monday.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd report you Hector, but your Hikari avatar......

.......tl;dr


----------



## The Internet (Jun 28, 2007)

...O'Riely is blamming Benoit's wife for what happened....


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 28, 2007)

lol, orly.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup, something about "knowing" that this could happen or allowing it to get to this point blablablablabla.

How old is Bill again and how long until he dies?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2007)

This past week has made me hate the cable news shows with a passion. What a bunch of sensationalist, unknowledgeable jackasses they all are. Hell, watch Nancy Grace as she tries to out-shout everybody in saying that roids are exactly why he did this(though I was shocked at how well Bret Hart defended the business and ignored the stupid shit Grace was saying like "he was depressed after being demoted from the Four Horsemen to RAW"...).

O'Reilly, Grace, Beck, Olbermann... fuck 'em all. Assholes.


----------



## SGL (Jun 28, 2007)

...just a question for the OP: 

Why would you hope Benoit rests in peace if he's a murderer? Shouldn't he... I dunno, rot in hell for killing his wife and son? Even if it's steroids, shouldn't any rational adult know that drugs have effects beyond the intial positive?


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2007)

Olbermann is the only one worthwhile watching anymore...

Fucking stuck-up Republicans, the rest of them...


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jun 28, 2007)

Any solid, believable news have come through today? The official report out yet?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 28, 2007)

SGL said:


> ...just a question for the OP:
> 
> Why would you hope Benoit rests in peace if he's a murderer? Shouldn't he... I dunno, rot in hell for killing his wife and son? Even if it's steroids, shouldn't any rational adult know that drugs have effects beyond the intial positive?



Well, you know...the thread was made before all the details came out, so I would assume he didn't know at the time...


----------



## Deviate (Jun 28, 2007)

> ...O'Riely is blamming Benoit's wife for what happened....



What as piece of garbage. I blaming him for the headache I have right now.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 28, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> *YES HE IS DEAD HAHA
> 
> I HOPE HE BURNS IN HELL AND I HOPE IT HURTS LIKE A BITCH
> 
> ...


Fuck yo' avatar, I am reporting you.  Have a nice day mait.


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jun 28, 2007)

SGL said:


> ...just a question for the OP:
> 
> Why would you hope Benoit rests in peace if he's a murderer? Shouldn't he... I dunno, rot in hell for killing his wife and son? Even if it's steroids, shouldn't any rational adult know that drugs have effects beyond the intial positive?



YOU THINK that he should rot in hell.  Don't impose beliefs.  This shouldn't be about how great or horrible a person he was anyway.  Facts.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2007)

Also committed suicide. Cardinal sin (for a family that was apparently religious since he laid two Bibles just sitting around by their bodies).


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 28, 2007)

I just heard, since I live in NY, that he visited the buffalo/niagra region and they had statues of him to help remember his image and visit. When the news came in that it was a murder suicide, all the statues and memorabila were thrown out...


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2007)

Check this out: 

Pretty weird.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 29, 2007)

So i believe he was on steroids so it like messed his mind up...


----------



## Deviate (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn. I thought Benoit killed his child by holding a pillow down n his face, but according to the video he put him into a choke hold....


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 29, 2007)

deviate is that sarcasm or what?where u heard that.
its not funny.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 29, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Damn. I thought Benoit killed his child by holding a pillow down n his face, but according to the video he put him into a choke hold....


----------



## voidish (Jun 29, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> So i believe he was on steroids so it like messed his mind up...


Seems unlikely, given the premeditated elements of the crime. It doesn't appear to have been an act of rage, but one of forethought. It should also be mentioned that there is no real medical consensus on whether 'roid rage' even exists. Steroids are just a scapegoat.


----------



## voidish (Jun 29, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Blaming it on steroids is too fucking easy and I'd rather wait til they hopefully examine his brain and rule out everything else before falling back on a scapegoat like roids.


Ah, didn't see this. Sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 29, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> deviate is that sarcasm or what?where u heard that.
> its not funny.



Huh? I wasn't try to be funny. I was replying to this:



The guy says near the end how he killed his son. Prior to the video I heard he killed his son with a pillow, but this is the first time I heard he choked his son.

Edit - First click on the link above and then click on the video on the right called 'More grisly details in wrestler's murder-suicide'


----------



## Avocado (Jun 29, 2007)

this is so sad 

i read about it yesterday


----------



## Casyle (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn.  I haven't watched WWF in 15+ years, but that's sad...

I'm betting the steroids increased his already volatil temper.  

I've seen how nuts steroids can make a person.  For one, my mom took 'em for awhile as a treatment for her polio.  She got them to take her off of them ASAP 'cause they turned her into a freaking monster.  My mom is very, very laid back, but on steroids she was getting to be  almost as bad as I am near the peak of my temper, which IS NOT pretty.  She kept struggling to not hit me, my sister, or my father, Satan, the prince of lies.


----------



## Sky (Jun 29, 2007)

tsktsk......

poor chris....

why in the hell he would do this?!

*sigh*


----------



## son_michael (Jun 30, 2007)

from 411 wrestling....

* Chris Jericho appeared on On The Record on FOX News tonight and once again said how loving a person Chris Benoit was and that what happened made no sense. He said that steroids may have played a factor but could not have been the only reason because Benoit loved his family and kids so much. Jericho also seemed to defend WWE, calling the company a loving family and said that steroids is not a must in wrestling and that it's a great business.

- Bill DeMott and Debra Marshall appeared on Hannity and Colmes on FOX News tonight and got into a heated argument over the roid rage. DeMott downplayed the role of steroids in wrestling and also tried to take heat off of WWE, saying they had nothing to do with this. Debra continued to say that she knew what roid rage could do because she was on the receiving end of attacks from Steve Austin that she felt were the result of steroid use. She also said that WWE and Vince McMahon need to have stricter testing. Debra also talked about how many of her friends in wrestling have gotten upset at her for "hurting the industry" by talking about steroids and Steve Austin's attacks on her. Sean Hannity seemed to defend Debra and kept grilling DeMott about wrestling hiding dirty secrets but DeMott refused to bite, saying that as far as he knew, steroid use was not major in wrestling.

- Chris Benoit's ex-wife, Martina, called Benoit "the most loving person anyone could imagine" in an article for the Atlanta Journal Constitution. She also called the media coverage of the Benoit incident "crap." Check out the article here.

- The Ultimate Warrior did not appear on Hannity and Colmes tonight due to the show devoting more time to the London car bombing. He is scheduled to appear on the show on Monday now, assuming the national media is still covering the story at this rate then.*




see its comments like those that make me not hate that man, obviously he was loved by everyone and that includes his ex wife


like I said before...he simply lost his mind and became a different man then the 1 everyone is talking about


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2007)

This whole "roid rage" excuse is really starting to piss me off. I'm not defending Chris here or saying that it wasn't his fault, but a man who does all that planning is not on a rage. Who places a Bible and waits for the next kill while on a rage?


----------



## ez (Jun 30, 2007)

oh man i can't believe he did that  I thought he was murdered and here I find out the details of the gruesome tale. What an ass-hat he is.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 30, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Who places a Bible and waits for the next kill while on a rage?



Chris Benoit planned to kill more people? Where'd you get that?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 30, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> Chris Benoit planned to kill more people? Where'd you get that?




 He killed his son no fewer than three to four hours after his wife. He waited a good while between the killings.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

For everybody who said that I was wrong about the roid rage: WHAT NOW BITCH!  It turned out to be caused by steroids, look it up if you do not believe me.  Also, whoever said "he planned to kill more" is a fuck tard; none of this was planned; it was steroids, they just released this information.  If all you people had waited for a more thorough investigation to be done before you condemned him, then maybe you wouldn't feel like asses right now like I'm sure you do, that is unless you actually are asses..


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> For everybody who said that I was wrong about the roid rage: WHAT NOW BITCH!  It turned out to be caused by steroids, look it up if you do not believe me.  Also, whoever said "he planned to kill more" is a fuck tard; none of this was planned; it was steroids, they just released this information.  If all you people had waited for a more thorough investigation to be done before you condemned him, then maybe you wouldn't feel like asses right now like I'm sure you do, that is unless you actually are asses..



  Lol you so funny.  So steroids caused him to go berserk and even enough to kill his wife and child (whom presumably he loved so much), at separate times? So he didn't know what he was doing when he killed his wife ("roid rage"), later on his senses came back, figured out that this would cause a big shame on his family so he decided (while normal) that he should kill his son too because it's going to be troublesome for him after finding out that his mother was killed and it was his father that killed her. Then realizing that killing both wife and son would probably cause him the death penalty, or positively land him in prison where he would be kicked out of the WWE and be hated forever, decided to kill himself to avoid that type of miserable life....? Well that's my theory.lol Though if he killed his son why he was still sane, then that's just fucked up and he still deserves to get bashed on.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Lol you so funny.  So steroids caused him to go berserk and even enough to kill his wife and child (whom presumably he loved so much), at separate times? So he didn't know what he was doing when he killed his wife ("roid rage"), later on his senses came back, figured out that this would cause a big shame on his family so he decided (while normal) that he should kill his son too because it's going to be troublesome for him after finding out that his mother was killed and it was his father that killed her. Then realizing that killing both wife and son would probably cause him the death penalty, or positively land him in prison where he would be kicked out of the WWE and be hated forever, decided to kill himself to avoid that type of miserable life....? Well that's my theory.lol Though if he killed his son why he was still sane, then that's just fucked up and he still deserves to get bashed on.


Look it up, this new info is all over the news.. ass hole.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Look it up, this new info is all over the news.. ass hole.



I don't see how I'm the asshole when your comments are retaliating with rude statements. You just don't know how to talk in a more calm matter do you? And please post your source.


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2007)

there is no explication for what he done.

Chris should be written out of the history of wrestling.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I don't see how I'm the asshole when your comments are retaliating with rude statements. You just don't know how to talk in a more calm matter do you? And please post your source.


How about looking in any reliable news paper?  I am saying rude statements towards you because you have been saying some really disrespectful, ignorant things when it seems like you haven't even been keeping up to date with the investigation.  I could be wrong tho..  I don't really mean to offend anyone, it's just this whole thing is hard to comprehend; sorry mait.

@Chaud: Chris's horrible acts do not make him any less of an amazing wrestler, and I think we will see him in the hall of fame in a month or two when stuff comes down a bit and the investigation is through.  He would still be one of the greatest wrestlers of all time regardless..


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> How about looking in any reliable news paper?  I am saying rude statements towards you because you have been saying some really disrespectful, ignorant things when it seems like you haven't even been keeping up to date with the investigation.  I could be wrong tho..



Oh I'm so going to enjoy quoting you down the line. I happen to not be outside at the moment and don't plan on going outside today, so just like any other NF Cafe thread or post, I want a source. You reported it, which means you have to give me one. I have the right to ask for one and you should be backing up your words.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 30, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> He killed his son no fewer than three to four hours after his wife. He waited a good while between the killings.



SOURCE?
If that's true, I don't know, he was a fucking douchebag.
I still appreciate his wrestling.
And KK stop it, Dimezanime isn't exactly rejecting your info. He's questioning the state of mind Benoit had to have been in to actually kill his son 3-4 full hours after doing his wife in, even under the influence of drugs.
.....I think.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

This might help.

This might help.



Roid rage seems to be pretty much the perceived cause, but they can not be completely sure until toxicology results come in.  Again, I would look in your newspapers, because they seem more up to date with the murders and seem more reliable too.  Numerous aticles also hinto to him suffering brain trauma in his career which could have affected his state of mind.  Severe concussions have been linked to increases rage and violence, as I'm sure most of you know. Also, did anybody see Dr.Phil and Leno talking about the murders of Thursdays Tonight Show?


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jun 30, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Here
> 
> Here
> 
> ...




You should be ashamed of yourself.  You attacked people who were only voicing possibilities and said "oh, well fuck you, you're wrong!  I have proof that you're wrong."  And where did your proof come from?  A police report?  An official statement?  No, our oh-so-honest and well-informed newspapers.  Motive, up to this point, is nothing but guesswork.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

bebopbountyhead said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself.  You attacked people who were only voicing possibilities and said "oh, well fuck you, you're wrong!  I have proof that you're wrong."  And where did your proof come from?  A police report?  An official statement?  No, our oh-so-honest and well-informed newspapers.  Motive, up to this point, is nothing but guesswork.


I know I seemed like I attacked people, I didn't mean to.  It's just a tough situation..


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 30, 2007)

Even if it was cause by steroids, it's still his fault. He decided to take them and because of it, it results in him killing his wife and son.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 30, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> Even if it was cause by steroids, it's still his fault. He decided to take them and because of it, it results in him killing his wife and son.


Well, like indirectly..  But if steroids is the main cause, then you can't really say he intended to kill his family.  This all depends on whta evidence and revelations are discovered over the next week.


----------



## voidish (Jul 1, 2007)

Perhaps the more pertinent question: why do some of you seem to take this "loss" personally? Why do any of you feel compelled to defend the character of Chris Benoit? His actions speak far louder than any of your words.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jul 1, 2007)

i remeber watching this guy wrestle when i was a kid...its depressing to hear his sotry. i guess that money does not solver every problem.


----------



## graysocks (Jul 1, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro, your undermining your point by calling everyone asses, really 

I still strongly believe that these acts are too calculated to be an act of rage. The times between the deaths, the texts so people could find the bodies, the bibles - it all links to motives rather than pure anger.

If anything, i wouldn't be surprised that any data revealed about steroids is nothing more than propaganda. It has been clear from the outset that the medias intentions for this case were to use it as a scapegoat against steroids.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Well, like indirectly..  But if steroids is the main cause, then you can't really say he intended to kill his family.  This all depends on whta evidence and revelations are discovered over the next week.



Even if he didn't intend too, it's still his fault. That's the point A LOT of us are trying to prove to you. whether it's steroids or not, it's still his fault.


----------



## graysocks (Jul 1, 2007)

Well that is more a philosophical question rather than a fact to be proven. There is no doubt that in body he did do those acts, regardless of any drug influence or otherwise, but in mind he may not have.

Can you say that Chris Benoit is a murderer even if it is not the mind, soul, heart of Chris Benoit the person who murdered? It ain't a simple question that can be dismissed with a police statement for me


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> Even if he didn't intend too, it's still his fault. That's the point A LOT of us are trying to prove to you. whether it's steroids or not, it's still his fault.



but what if he snapped from some unexplained reason? is it still his fault?


According to all his friends and even his ex wife...he was a very loving man who quote'worshiped his kids" his former trainer called him a "jesus freak"

everyone was completley shocked and baffled and even his doctor and his parents said he was fine a few days before the murder


so does all that get negated because he lost his sanity?


IMO....no it dosen't....he became a different man.....he was not the same chris benoit everyone was talking about....and whether it be because of drugs or because of some mentla breakdown....


it does not negate all the good he did and all the happiness love and joy he brought to his friends and loved ones




I think your all wrong for judging him when you dont know what happened to him....he DID COMMIT SUICIDE ya know...obviously he did that because he couldn't live with the realisation of what he did


----------



## mister_napolean (Jul 1, 2007)

ive been thinking and this could be a setup...chris benoit could ahve been involved with the mafia you know? professional assassins...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 1, 2007)

R.I.P. Benoit


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 1, 2007)

It's hard to accept that one of the most talented wrestler died because of that but drugs is the largest possiblity or probably he can't control his rage. I still respect Benoit for being such a great wrestler...


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 1, 2007)

Man, that's so terrible. A murder suicide. I don't judgement on Chris or any of his actions should be passed until we know what happened for sure, and what caused him to do this.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> ive been thinking and this could be a setup...chris benoit could ahve been involved with the mafia you know? professional assassins...



That was no where near funny. You shouldn't joke about this.


----------



## FerrariClock (Jul 1, 2007)

steroids.,,


----------



## Senzur (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris Benoit may have been a legend, and i will remember him for that, but steroid rage/alcohol/drugs ruined him, and he will not be remembered as a legend but as a murderer


----------



## FerrariClock (Jul 1, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> ive been thinking and this could be a setup...chris benoit could ahve been involved with the mafia you know? professional assassins...



Way to abandon all logic.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 1, 2007)

You know what sucks? When you finally reach 5000 rep points, and then some a hole brings you down to 4870..  I'm done with this thread. You wanna see my ham banana?


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you going to cry and stop your opinions just because of rep points? I should neg rep you for that!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 2, 2007)

@Biohazard: You're right.. It's just I received some neg rep for trying to help someone in this FC I was in and it just got really frustrating. No excuses.

So, yea it is looking more and more like Chris's pro wrester persona may very well be the predominant factor in these murders.  That is, concussions have been linked to violence and brain trauma may be very possible as you all know that Chris used his head a lot in matches; it often left his head pretty severely hurt.  Also, steroids are present here; he even gave his son growth hormones, as he had a rare condition known as Fragile X syndrome, which left him mentally and physically (dwarf) disabled.  Him and his was Nancy had been arguing about her wanting Chris to spend more time with Daniel (their son).  I now see what you guys were trying to get me to understand;it is [indirectly] his fault for taking the steroids in the first place. What I was saying that I don't think was getting across probably because of the way I worded it is that not everybody who takes steroids kills; this is a rare occurrence.  HOWEVER, we will have to see how all this plays out as the investigation progresses through out the week.

Like my new sig? haha


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you. Don't be afraid to post your opinions just because people are going to flame you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2007)

*Wrestler Chris Benoit's doctor arrested*

Looks like Chris Benoit's doctor has been arrested for improperly dispensing drugs and painkillers. I'm not drawing any conclusions, because it was stated that Benoit's name was not on the list of patient's under investigation in this case. 

ladymarta


----------



## Shadow (Jul 2, 2007)

R.I.P. Chris Benoit he was one of my favorite wrestlers of all time becase he went the Hart way and always paid his respects to them via Bret Harts finishing move and etc.  Ill always remember him as a great wrestler and not as a murderer.  R.I.P. Chris and Benoit Family


----------



## Fulcata (Jul 3, 2007)

*Wikipedia pwns police by 14 hours.*

Just watch the video.



I lol'd hardcore.


----------



## drache (Jul 3, 2007)

I thought this was then proven to just be one hell of a coindence?

IE the person did it but more as a joke then somethign he really thought happened.


----------



## Circe (Jul 3, 2007)

I smell conspiracy..

What a coincidence. Seriously, though. Why would you say 'the death of his wife' when, as far as you know, she isn't dead yet? That isn't funny, joke or not.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 3, 2007)

I have been wondering about that.


----------



## Eclair00 (Jul 3, 2007)

drache said:


> I thought this was then proven to just be one hell of a coindence?
> 
> IE the person did it but more as a joke then somethign he really thought happened.



Hrm no yesterday they were saying he did it.
So I believe they haven't said that it was just a coincidence.

@ the topic title, technically, it should be "Chris Benoit: Killed his family and committed murder?" Since well, you can't murder your family if you're dead. xD

I didn't even know who he was, though. I had to ask a friend. So I don't know what to think really. I just know anything is possible and often times it's the people you'd never least expect... so... it's quite likely he did do it.


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2007)

Eclair said:


> @ the topic title, technically, it should be "Chris Benoit: Killed his family and committed murder?" Since well, you can't murder your family if you're dead. xD



That'd still be wrong... you probably mean "Killed His Family and Committed Suicide?". Not "Committed Murder?".


----------



## Freiza (Jul 4, 2007)

> ive been thinking and this could be a setup...chris benoit could ahve been involved with the mafia you know? professional assassins...


like lawl, that would be interesting...but i dont know...makes sense in a sense...i mean his whole family dead.......


----------



## Casyle (Jul 4, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> This whole "roid rage" excuse is really starting to piss me off. I'm not defending Chris here or saying that it wasn't his fault, but a man who does all that planning is not on a rage. Who places a Bible and waits for the next kill while on a rage?



You've never taken medication, or much medication, have you?  Different people act differently depending on medication, be it steroids or methadone.  Steroids can make you very, very vicious, BUT you are not technically in a blind-rage state of mind.  However, while you can think, you aren't yourself.  

I don't know how to explain it better....

I got off of Methadone recently because it changed me.  I wanted to do things I'd NEVER do when not on it.  It turned me into a very mean, vicious, but still calculating person.  I didn't just want to hurt people or animals, I wanted to maximize their suffering.  I'm so incredibly disturbed now that I think about how that shit changed me...


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 7, 2007)

I should just let this thread die. But, I was wondering, does anyone know anything about the wikipedia mystery? I mean how a rumor about Benoit's wife death hours before her body was even found. It sounds strange, yet interesting.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 7, 2007)

biohazard, the guy involved was tipped by a guy who got news from another guy who knew the people who received the sms from Benoit!Thats how he knew but to avoid involving his sources said what is now written officially.
Nice sig BTW.
Gotta have mine redone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2007)

*Steroids, other drugs found in Benoit's body*



> Steroids, other drugs found in Benoit's body
> Pro wrestler killed wife, 7-year-old son before hanging himself in June
> 
> 
> ...






Looks like Benoit had quite a few drugs in his body. His wife and son were also heavily sedated before the time of their deaths which gives even more credence to the fact that Benoit had the murder thought out in advance.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 17, 2007)

Good find Kira


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Looks like Benoit had quite a few drugs in his body. His wife and son were also heavily sedated before the time of their deaths which gives even more credence to the fact that Benoit had the murder thought out in advance.



Yeah... it's hard to believe the excuse of 'roid rage' when he obviously was level-headed enough to administer sedatives to his family before he killed them. It's tragic, but it sounds too carefully planned. Nothing about this sounds like it was spur of the moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Yeah... it's hard to believe the excuse of 'roid rage' when he obviously was level-headed enough to administer sedatives to his family before he killed them. It's tragic, but it sounds too carefully planned. Nothing about this sounds like it was spur of the moment.



It also shows he was full of other drugs like anti-anxiety drug Xanax and the painkiller hydrocodone. he couldn't have been in the right frame of mind to pull off such an elaboarte plan. They also shown that steroids usage can lead to depression and paranoia and that's not when you're taking it but the effects happen over a long period of time, even if you're not currently taking the drug. 

I'm not saying that steroids were responsible for the murders (because there's no evidence of such) but he didn't seem like he was in the right frame of mind when committing those acts (probably going through some mental issues months or perhaps even years before leading up to this tragic event).


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well finally some more infos.I think now less people will say that he was a cold blooded murderer since he has so much stuff in his body,if too much energy drink can be dangerous which i know about and magnesium caps can make you loose part of your memory then imagine such high levels of painkiller.I am myself a big fan of painkillers and take at least 1000mg once a week.So i'd say there is foul play in the death of these 3 persons.Simple as that.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 17, 2007)

So even though he took steroids, the side effect of "roid rage" didn't cause the problem? Maybe it didn't kick in yet, or the double homocide suicide may have been even uglier. At least roid rage wasn't the casualty.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 17, 2007)

@corrupt vergil:agrees with you.Long time no see.Hows things going for you.
Gonna visit Metal Gear FC A.S.A.P


----------



## beasty (Jul 17, 2007)

Man this story just keeps getting wierder and wierder, I dont think we will EVER know what happened that weekend. 

Can someone clarify but the article is saying they didnt find steriods in his body. 

He just was on testorone.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow. This is pretty damn sad. Since 'roid rage' wasn't what happened, it sounds like Benoit killed his family because of some sort of wave depression or paranoia. I feel terrible after reading this...


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jul 17, 2007)

Some people are really lost on thier drugs.

Hydrocodone is a painkiller. Like Lorcet or Lortab. A relatively weak one, at least when compared to a oxycodone (legal heroin).

Xanax is a downer. Like, really downer. You will sleep soundly (and forever if you take enough. Most likely used as an anti-anxiety medication.

The steroids that people are yelping over was an above-average level of testosterone. Testosterone is a steroid, albeit a natural one, although some athletes take injections of it to boost performance.

It's sad the number of fans who want this to be something more then a (famous) nutjob (who played a character they liked) who lost it and murdered his family. The people who supported him simply refuse to believe they were fooled into believing that someone was a good nice guy by the character he played and that wasn't actually his real personality.

He was sick and deranged, yes. There may have (i'm sure there were) things that contributed to this. Regardless of what contributed to it, when you kill your wife and son you get a big FAIL at life. You are a loser who just cancelled out anything good you did in life and are nothing more then an example that no matter how good you are, when you murder your family that is all erased.

If he had simply committed suicide, I could believe the 'tormented soul' argument. But he murdered his family and he did it in a cold and rational fashion. About the only thing that could lower him further in my eyes would be if he molested his kid too. And that's saying something because he's at rock bottom as far as human value goes.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2007)

Interestingly enough, that article doesn't seem to mention (unless I'm missing it) that Nancy also had a BAC of 0.184, though it could be considered to bodily decomposition. There was no BAC in Chris, though.

Also, not sure if this tidbit was posted already but only just noticed it on Wikipedia (they provide a source link, but not sure if the source is that reliable):



> HeadlinePlanet.com stated that after the death of his friend Johnny Grunge in 2006, Chris Benoit refused to attend his funeral and he would not attend church anymore due to a hatred of religion. He would not let Nancy Benoit go out past 6 p.m. and he wouldn't let Daniel Benoit go outside because he felt that someone was watching his family and paranoid that someone was stalking him



And here's the article from the source:



> Benoit News: Paranoia, Secret Note, Possible Motive
> Reported by Brian Cantor on July 2nd, 2007
> Major WWE Wrestling News, Huge RAW Spoilers, ROH/TNA Updates & More - Without Fake Links [>>]
> 
> ...


----------



## Deviate (Jul 17, 2007)

> – Sources say that during the same period, Nancy Benoit placed a note in a safe deposit box that suggested readers blame Chris in the event that anything happened to her. Police are reportedly aware of the note.
> 
> – Many with knowledge of the marriage’s tension believed it was a “time bomb waiting to happen.” Nonetheless, virtually all who knew Benoit were surprised he killed his son.
> 
> – There is some belief within the police department that Benoit killed his wife after she said she was permanently leaving the marriage and taking son Daniel with her.



Thats news to me. But if Nancy was so afraid of Chris killing her, why didn't she do something while he was on the road with the WWE? If she knew he was crazy and paranoid, why confront him head on and just leave a note saying she wants a divorce?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 9, 2007)

Resurrecting this thread....



its just been revealed benoit's brain was damaged, I dont have the official source right now to back it up but it wa son Larry kign and they even compared benoits brain to most atheltes and benoits was...well really bad compared to there's.. the doctor said its possibly form repeated concussions


----------



## OMG! Dj (Sep 9, 2007)

Why bump a thread so old? Why?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 9, 2007)

^ Because there have been updates.

Scans of his brain show that it was similiar to what you would expect to find in dementia patients.


----------

